# Amplificador de clase A con 2n3055.



## tecnicdeso

Esta ocasion les presento un simple pero curioso proyecto. Un amplificador de Clase A pura. Un proyecto no indicado para los que buscan su primer amplificador. El componente es económico, pero precisa de diseño en cuanto a la disipación de calor.  


Tras todo su desarrollo y puesta en marcha, suena perfectamente, pero tiene un consumo en reposo bastante exagerado.

El proyecto está diseñado para rendir aproximadamente 20W rms con +-20V. Les dejo el diagrama y si alguien se anima con el proyecto, que prepare una buena dosis de refrigeradores y una buena fuente capaz de mantener los 50W continuos aproximados que absorbe el amplificador en la versión mono, 1 canal.

En principio, vamos a analizar unas cuestiones básicas acerca de este amplificador:

_A. Amplificadores de clase A: un amplificador de potencia funciona en clase A cuando la tensión de polarización y la amplitud máxima de la señal de entrada poseen valores tales que hacen que la corriente de salida circule durante todo el período de la señal de entrada._


_AMPLIFICADORES CLASE A:

Son aquellos amplificador cuyas etapas de potencia consumen corrientes altas y continuas de su fuente de alimentación, independientemente de si existe señal de audio o no. Esta amplificación presenta el inconveniente de generar una fuerte y constante emisión de calor. No obstante, los transistores de salida están siempre a una temperatura fija y sin alteraciones. En general, podemos afirmar que esta clase de amplificación es frecuente en circuitos de audio y en los equipos domésticos de gama alta, ya que proporcionan una calidad de sonido potente y de muy buena calidad. Resumiendo, los amplificador de clase A tienen mayor calidad de sonido, cuestan más y son menos prácticos, ya que despilfarran corriente y devuelven señales muy limpias. La clase A se refiere a una etapa de salida con una corriente de polarización mayor que la máxima corriente de salida que dan, de tal forma que los transistores de salida siempre están consumiendo corriente. La gran ventaja de la clase A es que es casi lineal, y en consecuencia la distorsión es menor. La gran desventaja de la clase A es que es poco eficiente, es decir que requiere un amplificador de clase A muy grande para dar 50 W, y ese amplificador usa mucha corriente y se pone a muy alta temperatura. Algunos amplificador de ‘’high-end’’ son clase A, pero la verdadera clase A solo está en quizás un 10% del pequeño mercado de “high-end” y en ninguno del mercado de gama media. Los amplificador de clase A a menudo consisten en un transistor de salida conectado al positivo de la fuente de alimentación y un transistor de corriente constante conectado de la salida al negativo de la fuente de alimentación. La señal del transistor de salida modula tanto el voltaje como la corriente de salida. Cuando no hay señal de entrada, la corriente de polarización constante fluye directamente del positivo de la fuente de alimentación al negativo, resultando que no hay corriente de salida, se gasta mucha corriente. Algunos amplificador de clase A más sofisticados tienen dos transistores de salida en configuración push-pull. _

Tras este cortar y pegar, ya que es información muy generica, les dejo el diagrama del circuito que nos ocupa:









Por lo que se puede observar, es bastante simple en su diseño. 

Les dejo la PBC para los que os animeis a realizar el proyecto. Tiene una excelente respuesta, pero genera mucho calor.

Estamos desarrollando la curva de respuesta, consumos y rendimiento, en el proximo aporte publicaremos imagenes del proyecto, análisis y demo del funcionamiento.



Saludos a todos los foreros.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Siguiendo con las pruebas, y tras unas pruebas en el banco, obtenemos:

Curva prácticamente plana desde 1Hz a 130Khz,.

Consumo a +-15V: 3,70 Amperios  en vacío.
Consumo a +-15V con carga de 8 Ohms y antes de distorsión a 1 Khz : 2.90 Amperios.

(aunque les suene extraño, el consumo cuando el amplificador está a pleno rendimiento se reduce.)

Pruebas con diferentes tipos de onda practicamente perfectas en la salida. (cuadrada, triangular y senoidal) Banda de 2Hz a 130 Khz. Más allá se deforma la onda.

Potencia obtenida a +-15V y con carga de 15 Ohms a 500Hz, sin distorsion:

16.5V  y 0.96 amperes.

Lo que arroja una potencia de 15,84W aproximados.





Imagen del amplificador.





Distorsion cuando se sobrepasan los 130 Khz.





Forma de onda a 19Hz y plena carga.





Forma de onda triangular obtenida a plena carga y 20 Khz





Forma de onda cuadrada obtenida a plena carga y 20Khz.

La respuesta es excepcional, pero el amplificador es ideal para hacer una barbacoa.


----------



## juanma

Excelente aporte tecnideso. Tengo un transformador de 25+25Vac, 5 ampere.

Hay forma de discminuir la corriente de manera de colocar dos amplificador para ese transformador?

16W es mas que suficiente para una pieza? la mia en este caso...

Saludos!


----------



## rafael ardila

pienso que hay que recordar que la temperatura es algo vital en el amplificador, me refiero exactamente a los transistores porque recordemos que la temperatura afecta con el tiempo al transistor y aumenta el nivel de fuga de colector a emisor es es algo que no se quiere.

hice un buen amplificador con una targeta que hice casi perfecta imitacion del comercial pero con mis valores y ademas posee un disipador potente y ni necesita que lo enfrie y proporciona mas de 120W son un transformador de +40-40V a 5A, les posteare fotos cuanto pueda tomarlas y postearlas, bueno luego les sigo dando mas datos, y apinen aver que podemos hacer para obtener mejores amplificadores de baja temperatura y mayor potencia!.


----------



## tecnicdeso

La verdad, son unos interesantes 15W. En la versión que realicé, tal cual, no hice pruebas para reducir el consumo, pero imagino que no debe ser difícil. El calor es un factor importante, pero con un buen diseño con aletas refrigeradoras generosas y ubicadas en el exterior del gabinete no tiene porque haber problemas. 

Me sorprendió la rapidez en las respuestas a altas frecuencias de este amplificador, y mas con este tipo de transistor ya de por si un tanto obsoleto.

Tambien, como dice rafael, posiblemente habrá diseños para hacer funcionar el amplificador en Clase a pura, y mediante un selector, hacerle funcionar en combinacion a-b.

Lo que me extraña, rafael, que conseguir esa potencia que dices, en clase a pura, un tanto excepcional, no imposible.
Sin mas, si les puedo ayudar en algún tema técnico del propio amplificador que nos ocupa, les envío un saludo.


----------



## rafael ardila

Tecnideso gracias por responder, si por la corriente y el voltaje aplicado realmente fue un amplificador que marco la pauta de temperatura porque las disipacion de este sistema es bueno porque tenia unos muy grandes disipadores de los negros, cuatro abanicos que coloque a lado y lado, resulta una exageracion decirlo pero lo logre.

Bueno, por este amplificador preferi entonces hacerlo clase AB por las razones de temperatura (principalmente), mejor rendimiento, y con rendimiento obtengo mas potencia, por eso me meti de cabeza en estos amplificadores de esta clase porque son mejores que es lo que estoy dedicado ahora luego con dinero y mucha entrega lo hare con mosfets y un profesor me dijo que son mas faciles de trabajar que los transistores, y que la señal es de mayor calidad, y los problemas que estos tienen que son delicados con eso de la estatica, y que son caros para mi y mas si me refiero a los de potencia. me siento contento de estar aqui en este mi mundo! 

Seria maravillloso unas buenas fotos, porque hay que ver si competimos por conseguir los monstruos de sonido armados en casa, el que quiera añada sus fotos yo me las arreglare con mi celu para tomarlas y ponerlas aqui, nos vemos jejeje.


----------



## luki_91

Hola Tecnideso, me parece un muy buen aporte tu amplificador, estoy pensando en armarlo y presentarlo como proyecto en mi colegio para la feria de ciencias de este año, solo hay una cosa que no me quedo muy clara del todo, en +-15v , ¿cual es la corriente de trabajo de los transistores de potencia ?
saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola luki, en este amplificador, y según el circuito que realice,  me consumia mas de 3A en vacío, son -+3A, en vacio. Saludos


----------



## juanma

Un par de preguntas:

1- Que sucede si conectamos 2 en vez de 4 2N3055? Baja la potencia? Mas o menos en cuantos W queda el amplificador?

2- Supone que armo dos amplificadores, con los 4 2N3055 cada uno. Tengo un transformador de 25+25Vac y cuando lo arme le calculamos 5A, puede que de un poco mas.

Al sobreexigirlo en corriente, disminuye la tension del transformador, asi que podria conectarlo? Es decir, vos lo probaste con 15+15, asi que tengo un margen de 10+10V como para "transformadorrmalos" en corriente. Esta bien lo que digo?

3- Hay forma de bajarle el consumo de corriente? a 2.5A por ejemplo.

Saludos!


----------



## carlitox

Hola tecnideso, Yo tengo entendido que un amplificador en clase A solo tiene salida un transistor o varios transistores en paralelo, y veo en el circuito que tiene salida cuasi-complementaria y mi pregunta es si este circuito corresponde a un clase A o es uno clase AB, gracias


----------



## Eduardo

Clase A significa que los transistores de salida conducen durante la excursion completa de la señal (los 360°).  Si bien la configuracion es cuasi-complementaria, los transistores conducen durante todo el ciclo.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Pues la verdad es que el circuito no es nada clásico un clase A con doble polaridad no es lo común ,se usa mas en clase B o AB
En el amplificador de Clase A  la corriente de salida circula durante todo el ciclo de la señal de entrada, en un solo transistor. La corriente de polarización del transistor de salida es alta y constante durante todo el proceso, independientemente de si hay o no hay salida de audio. La distorsión introducida es muy baja, pero el rendimiento también será bajo, estando siempre por debajo del 50%.Lo que significa que la otra mitad de la corriente amplificada sera disipada por el transistor en forma de calor.
En un amplificador clase B durante un ciclo la corriente circula y es amplificada por 1 transistor, y durante otro ciclo circula y es amplificada por otro transistor, lo cual permite un descanso de un semiciclo a cada transistor y uno de trabajo y disipación de potencia.Además, no circula corriente a través de los transistores de salida cuando no hay señal de audio.
El problema es que ocurre la llamada "distorsión por cruce", ya que cuando en el primer ciclo la tensión de la señal cae por debajo de los 0.6v (tensión aproximada de polarización de juntura base-emisor de un BJT), se despolariza el BJT y deja de amplificar lo cual también ocurre cuando en el otro ciclo, la tensión no llega todavía a los 0.6v. En resumen, en el caso de una senoidal, tendríamos 1.2v no amplificados, aunque esta no es la mejor forma de definirlo.
En un amplificador de Clase AB se tiene el mismo caso que el amplificador B solo que existe una pequeña corriente que circula por los 2 transistores constantemente, que los polariza reduciendo enormemente la llamada "distorsion por cruce" Como en los amplificador de clase A, hay una corriente de polarización constante, pero relativamente baja, evitando la distorsión de cruce (de ahí su nombre: AB) En el caso de amplificador de sonido son los más usados llegando a distorsiones menores del 0.01% (THD=0.01%)


----------



## fermarlo

Jorge, todo lo que expones es correcto pero cuando nos ponemos a evaluar la calidad del sonido de un amplificador hay una serie de conceptos que, aparentemente, no tienen explicación lógica, por ejemplo: un amplificador con una respuesta en frecuencia perfecta, con un porcentaje de distorsión armónica y de intermodulación del 0.000...% evaluada con buenos instrumentos de medida, resulta que en la prueba real con música el sonido no termina de convencerte, vaya, que no te gusta y sin embargo otros aparatos, en teoría, inferiores sí que te llenan. Ese es el eterno dilema.
De ahí que mucha gente haya vuelto a los "viejos" amplificador a válvulas porque suenan más agradables, que no mejor, sobre todo cuando se trata de triodos en clase A, tanto en single ended como en push-pull cuya resistencia interna es tan baja que permite trabajar sin realimentación negativa manteniendo un factor de amortiguación más que decente.
Con tetrodos en AB, lo normal, la cosa cambia porque debido a su alta resistencia interna, hay que aplicar cantidades elevadas de realimentación negativa para bajarla y mantener a raya el factor de amortiguación. La banda pasante es mayor en amplificador con tetrodos y la distorsión es mucho menor que con triodos pero, a oído, suenan peor subjetivamente.
Con transistores en AB ocurre tres cuartos de lo mismo, se parecen a los tetrodos o pentodos en cuanto a su alinealidad y su facilidad para crear armónicos impares que son disonantes, mientras que en clase A se parecen a los triodos porque los armónicos generados son de orden par y musicales, aunque cuando se sobrecarga un clase A tanto en válvulas como en transistores la distorsión generada es enorme, mucho mayor que el mismo dispositivo en AB.
De todas formas el sonido de los triodos en clase A es mucho más contundente y dulce al mismo tiempo que el de tetrodos en clase AB, más brillante y definido pero menos agradable al oído, con transistores más o menos lo mismo. 

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola fermarlo... una leccion magistral de harmónicos, pentodos y triodos, pero creo que el diseño que ocupa este hilo es mucho mas sencillo.

Un circuito de clase A muy sencillo y muy didactico.

Probablemente este circuito, tenga mas problemas que un diseño en Ab, al igual que un circuito sencillo a valvulas, tanto pentodos o triodos. La tecnología empleada es la que manda, y este circuito clase A, no tiene tecnología y es puramente arcaico. Ya ni entremos en el  tema de harmónicos....

De todos modos, veo que eres un sibarita, y un buen entendido en el tema. Te dedicas al High End?

Saludos


----------



## fermarlo

Buenas tardes, tecnicdeso. No he querido dar ninguna lección magistral, sino todo lo contrario: explicar grosso modo que estos simples y arcáicos montajes son precisamente los que más satisfacciones proporcionan porque, a pesar de los pesares, suenan mejor que otros mucho más complicados y en aparencia más perfectos, solo hay que ser muy cuidadosos con la refrigeración y obtenemos a cambio un sonido casi, casi perfecto.

No me dedico al High End, bueno, sí, pero solo como entretenimiento. Normalmente, los "valvuleros" son, somos...no sé como decirlo....extremistas (en el buen sentido de la palabra) para los que la palabra "transistor" es un sacrilegio inadmisible.

Yo soy un fanático de las válvulas, pero me encantan los transistores, a los que he ignorado durante muchos años por falta de tiempo. Ahora que dispongo de todo el día para experimentar, he llegado a la conclusión de que unos no son mejores que los otros, sino distintos. Un buen amplificador a transistores en clase A no tiene NADA que envidiar a un buen amplificador a válvulas aunque más de uno se rasgue las vestiduras.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

fermarlo: estoy 100% de acuerdo con vos, ya en otro post puse "los amplificador a valvulas tipo clase A generan distorsion de orden par, mas agradable al oido, los tipo pushpull o pushpull single ended generan armonicos de orden impar, siendo que los de orden par se cancelan, sobre todo en pushpull con salida por transformador, el tema es que el recorte no es abrupto, puesto que cuando entra en saturacion la valvula comienza a pedir corriente de grilla1, haciendo que esta se cargue mucho mas lentamente por la etapa anterior, haciendo que conduzca mas corriente de placa, pero mas lentamente. consecuencia ese soft clipping natural, por otro lado las valvulas no se queman tan facilmente como un transistor, cuando se diseña un amplificador transistorizado se le incluyen protecciones, que cuando actuan suenan FEO, y si no se colocan hacen puff. en una valvula la placa tiene una inercia termica mucho mas grande que el colector o drain de un transistor, ademas de estar pensada para trabajar con mayor temperatura, no quiere decir que no se quemen, si se hace trabajar muy al palo una valvula a la larga se queman, he visto EL34´s con la placa perforada, tambien puede pasar que la temperatura de catodo aumente de tal manera que se produzcan gaseos por desprendimiento de torio del propio catodo, ionizandose en las cercanias del mismo, pero esto en casos extremos, por otro lado la valvula es mas propensa a la autolimitacion, ya que no puede dejar pasar mas electrones que los que libera el catodo. (salvo que se usen tensiones de asceleracion muy altas donde los electrones son arrancados del catodo por la placa) por otro lado las valvulas pentodo tienen una curva de transferencia parecida a los mosfet por eso esa diferencia en respuesta tonal con respecto a bipolares, que suenan mas frios, inclusive no producen el famoso sticking que si producen los bipolares cuando vuelven de recorte (tiempo de recuperacion del bipolar).
en fin, hay 10000 cosas para discutir, pero seamos objetivos, y no subjetivos, hay amplificador valvulares que son una porqueria y amplificador transistorizados muy buenos, y tambien al revez"

ahora, volviendo al amplificador de tecnideso, en cuanto a la etapa de salida veo que es un cuasi complementario standard al que se le dio una corriente de polarizacion tal que a maxima excursion siga habiendo corriente circulando por los transistores, alguien hizo ensayos con una fuente de corriente constante en serie con la alimentacion de la etapa de salida? he visto una gran cantidad de esquemas utilizando ese principio, y no se que beneficios y problemas trae.


----------



## fede_01

Tecnidesco... he tenido un percance con un circuito publicado en Pablin que utiliza los 2N3055.. ( todo un fiasco   ) pero bueno..

Así que viendo éste circuito, creo que lo voy a armar, lo único que quería preguntar es cuanto es el valor de tension máximo que le puedo dar.. porque tengo una fuente bastante grande..  .. así que quizás  la utilice..

Me encaminé a desarrollar un amplificador y elegí éste por tener ya en disposición muchos de los componentes que utiliza , mi duda es sobre el diagrama, en la parte de salida, están un poco confusos los valores de las resistencias R9 ; 10 ; 11 ; 12. por favor me ayudaría mucho si aclararas mi pequeña duda , luego te comento como me ha ido , muchas gracias.


----------



## juanma

100W RMS un clase A?
Debe ser de mucho menos seguro, no imagino la corriente ni el disipador que llevaria.

Las R son de 0.1 Ohm, muchos watts


----------



## Fogonazo

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> .......El proyecto está diseñado para rendir *aproximadamente 20W rms* con +-20V. Les dejo el diagrama y si alguien se ........




¿ En que momento 20W se convirtieron en 100W ?


----------



## fede_01

gracias amigo .. a que llmas muchos Watts.. 3W estan bien ? o quizas 5W ? agradeceria tu respuesta 

muchas gracias.!

Fede


----------



## leop4

jajaja para uno 20W son 50 para mi son 60 70 en pmpo o como se diga jejej.


----------



## Gubirson

Miren, aqui les dejo otro diseño PBC del amplificador, solo cambia en la ubicación de los 2N3055 para conectarlos con cables y colocarles algun disipador de calor diferente o mas grande... o el que consigan jeje 

Casi olvido, dónde está conector 4 corresponde a un emisor y el conector 5 hacia un colector, segudamente estan conectados a las resistencias de potencia.

Saludos..............


----------



## ska_gatotw

Buen proyecto!, ¿álguien sabe como se regulan los preset RV1 y RV2?, ¿qué corriente tiene que circular por ahí?
Disculpen la ignorancia.. gracias!


----------



## Machimbre

sobre el tema del ajuste de los presets aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## ska_gatotw

Gracias Machimbre, había leído el post pero pensé que este en clase A tendría algún ajuste específico.

Ahora si sale...

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

ska_gatotw dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Machimbre, había leído el post pero pensé que este en clase A tendría algún ajuste específico....


Si lo tiene, como es un clase A la corriente de reposo de la etapa de salida es muy importante (Cantidad)



			
				tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Siguiendo con las pruebas, y tras unas pruebas en el banco, obtenemos:
> 
> Curva prácticamente plana desde 1Hz a 130Khz,.
> 
> Consumo a +-15V: *3,70 Amperios  en vacío.*
> Consumo a +-15V con carga de 8 Ohms y antes de distorsión a 1 Khz : 2.90 Amperios.



Las precauciones de puesta en marcha también cambian por el gran consumo del amplificador, por ejemplo la lampara en serie, yo empezaría con una de 100W
Si mido aproximadamente 0v +- 250mVCC a la salida, empezaría a ponerme contento.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Gracias Fogonazo, cada vez estoy mas cerca de armarlo!

La idea es que sea la etapa de potencia de un pre valvular para guitarra que tengo que terminar con una 12ax7, estoy dudando de acoplarlo directamente con un capacitor o resolverlo con algún búffer, aunque ya en estos dias dejo el soldador apagado porque me voy de vacaciones.

En Febrero les comento como me fué, muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## juanma

Gubirson dijo:
			
		

> miren aqui les dejo otro diseño PBC del amplificador solo cambia en la conexion de los 2N3055 para conectarlos con cables y colocarles algun disipador de calor diferente o mas grande... o el que consigan jeje saludos..............



Ojo con tu PCB, las pistas que de los transistores de potencia son demasiado angostas.
Acordate que tenes:

_    Consumo a +-15V: 3,70 Amperios en vacío._
_    Consumo a +-15V con carga de 8 Ohms y antes de distorsión a 1 Khz : 2.90 Amperios._

Como dijo antes Fogonazo.

Tambien podes mejorarla con un conexionado de tierras en estrella



			
				ska_gatotw dijo:
			
		

> Buen proyecto!, ¿álguien sabe como se regulan los preset RV1 y RV2?, ¿qué corriente tiene que circular por ahí? Disculpen la ignorancia.. gracias!



Tomalo como un consejo a esto, pero no se que tan recomendable pueda ser este amplificador cuando estas comenzando con todo esto. Te recomendaria otro como para comenzar, fijate el de +20/-20 hifi que hay en el foro.

Este es un amplificador clase A, lo cual, si no tenemos una fuente acorde al consumo, *podemos quemar varias cosas*.

Cito a tecnicdeso:
*Un proyecto no indicado para los que buscan su primer amplificador.*

Saludos


----------



## ska_gatotw

Fogonazo, te agradezco mucho las respuestas.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> ska_gatotw dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buen proyecto!, ¿álguien sabe como se regulan los preset RV1 y RV2?, ¿qué corriente tiene que circular por ahí? Disculpen la ignorancia.. gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomalo como un consejo a esto, pero no se que tan recomendable pueda ser este amplificador cuando estas comenzando con todo esto. Te recomendaria otro como para comenzar, fijate el de +20/-20 hifi que hay en el foro.
> 
> Este es un amplificador clase A, lo cual, si no tenemos una fuente acorde al consumo, *podemos quemar varias cosas*.
> 
> Cito a tecnicdeso:
> Un proyecto no indicado para los que buscan su primer amplificador.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Gracias por el consejo Juanma, pero no, no es mi primer amp, es el primero en clase A y tenía esa duda  , el de 20+20 lo tengo armado y funcionando 24 hs 265 dias y nunca un problema, es el que uso para música funcional en casa.

Este clase A lo quiero para experimentar y para comparar con un valvular de guitarra clon fender vibrolux que estoy armando también (de a poco con buenos materiales)

Saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola Tecnicdeso:
Éste es mi primer post en éste foro, he realizado algunos pequeños proyectos (con mis escasos conocimientos) pero uno de los gustos que siempre me he dado es dibujar y por eso he tomado tu proyecto para ponerlo en una nueva pcb y mostrarlo para que todos lo critiquen. La medida de la pcb es 200 x 100mm, he elegido esta medida por las grandes cantidades de calor que disipan los amplificador en clase A, pero quizás se podría achicar a una medida de 150mm. Los resistores de 5W van por debajo de la pcb, los agujeros de alimentación y de masa son para conectores fast-on. Me di cuenta que todo el conjunto de elementos de baja señal se pueden centrar mejor en la placa. Desearía saber de tu opinión.

Ésta sería la disposición de los transistores en una placa de 150 x 100mm (un corte muy popular por aquí) ganas espacio dentro del gabinete, pero es evidente que de esta manera habría que aumentar de tamaño el disipador. Básicamente lo quisiera utilizar en un equipo para bi o triamplificar (para usarlos en los medios y el tweeter), dicen que las etapas de clase A tienen un sonido muy cálido a la hora de las voces y los agudos...
Saludos
Iván


----------



## tecnicdeso

El proyecto es realizable con cualquier diseño, por su simplicidad no se espera ningún problema mas que los que pueden venir derivados del calor, del rizado de la fuente de alimentación y de los elevados consumos electricos. Saludos. Yo no utilizaria este en el estudio. A pesar de ser clase A, requieres ir muy por encima de esta potencia para poder trabajar bien las ediciones de audio.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Pues muchas gracias por contestarme, de todas maneras lo tendré en cuenta a la hora de multiamplificar.
Saludos
Iván


----------



## avr

hola

no sé si está escrito en algun lado, o es que yo no lo he encontrado, ¿pero me podríais decir de qué potencia son las resistencias del circuito?

gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Emi77

si preguntas por las resistencias R9 a R12 de 5w, las demas de 1/4 w.


----------



## robotekmania

Hola Maestros de la electrónica

Yo estoy detrás de un proyecto similar, un amplificador a transistores clase A, pero algo mas apegado al modo como trabajan las válvulas de poder.

Mi problema son los escasos conocimientos de electrónica y mi inutilidad para entender los cálculos expresados claramente en los datas y en las webs

fuente : 





http://dev.emcelettronica.com/fundamentals-transistors-transistor-amplifiers

lo que yo intento es hacer un amplificador a transistores que utilice un transformador de salida

A falta de conocimiento teórico e realzado algunas pruebas (prueba y error) con buenos resultados

También e podido construir transformadores sin grandes problemas, bipolares y de salida a si que la fuente no es un problema

Las pruebas las e realizado con un trafo de salida diseñado para un JCM800 de 50W ya se que los valores no se ajustan mucho pero es solo para las primeras pruebas, en los proximos dias construire uno mas ajustado a mis requerimientos

aquí unas demos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5TNM6_Ngn4

Mi meta es poder llegar a un amplificador de 50W, pero este es mi punto mas devil, los calculos


----------



## Eduardo

Buscate otra pagina de referencia, esa es basura pura.

Solamente en el circuito que pusiste tenes:
- Ese simbolo de transistor es de un *PNP*.
- El transistor inferior tiene invertida la conexion de colector y emisor.
- El nabo que dibujo eso no tiene NPI de lo que hace, porque como va a poner esas resistencias de 835 ohms (encima 835 !!) en los emisores de una etapa salida (si la corriente de reposo son 10mA ya perdimos 8V de los 20 de alimentacion) y usar esa polarizacion que hace que el punto de trabajo recontra dependa de la ganancia del transistor y la temperatura :enfadado:


----------



## robotekmania

Gracias Eduardo

Es por lo mismo que escribo en este foro para que me guíen y me ayuden a lograr mi objetivo

Hace meses que le tengo ganas a esta idea, pero siempre la postergo mientras recolecto la información necesaria

E tratado de hacer modelos en TLSpace pero tampoco se me da fácil

No hay mucha información sobre esta forma de trabajar, yo se que se puede, mis pruebas lo demuestran. Toda la información de la red y los libros esta enfocada a amplificadores de baja impedancia y eficiencia

Yo busco todo lo contrario, la menor distorsión de la señal y el sonido cremoso que entrega el transformador de salida. Como notaran en la demo, voy por el camino de los instrumentos. Acercarme a los diseños de los antiguos marshall o fender dentro de lo posible o lo imposible. Jajajaja


----------



## renanvinicius

yo he usado un trasformador toroidal de 15-0-15 de 7.5 amp y en estereo va estupendamente


----------



## daemise

hola tecnicdesco,queria saber que correcciones tengo que hacer con los preset para calibrarlo.que controlas con rv1 y que con rv2?.tambien querria saber si podes reemplazar los 2n3055 por mj15024.gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

daemise dijo:


> hola tecnicdesco,queria saber que correcciones tengo que hacer con los preset para calibrarlo.que controlas con rv1 y que con rv2?.tambien querria saber si podes reemplazar los 2n3055 por mj15024.gracias



Para poder calibrar el amplificador puedes usar esta guía.
Y si, puedes usar el MJ15024.

PS: Es de mal gusto dirigir una pregunta a un solo user, cuando varios más te pueden responder.


----------



## daemise

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para poder calibrar el amplificador puedes usar esta guía.
> Y si, puedes usar el MJ15024.
> 
> PS: Es de mal gusto dirigir una pregunta a un solo user, cuando varios más te pueden responder.



Hola Tacatomon mil disculpas,soy nuevo en el foro.Pense que como el amplificador fue diseñado por Tecnicdesco el era el unico que tendria los valores de tensiones para calibrarlo.Te agradesco mucho tu aporte ,voy a tratar de seguirlo.Vos mepodrias decir cual de los dos preset es el del offset y cual el del bias? muy agradecido y un gran abrazo


----------



## psychatog

RV2 es el bias, RV1 el offset.


----------



## daemise

daemise dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias.



Buenas noches.querria saber que tensiones debo medir en los transistores de salida para el correcto funcionamiento en clase a.y si alguien  ya lo armo.para saber que sonido tiene,por ejemplo sus agudos ,medios y bajos muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

daemise dijo:


> y si alguien  ya lo armo.*para saber que sonido tiene,por ejemplo sus agudos ,medios y bajos* muchas gracias



Te voy a contestar para ver si los que preguntan lo mismo que vos has preguntado logran poner los pies sobre la tierra:

La pregunta que has hecho sobre "como suena" el amplificador es una estupidez del tamaño de una casa (y te pido disculpas por la expresión, pero es una estupidez). El "sonido" de un amplificador NO EXISTE si no tenés contra que compararlo, y ese "contra que" no está definido por el amplificador SINO POR EL SISTEMA DE PARLANTES.

Si te contesta alguien que lo armó y tiene un excelente sistema de parlantes, podrás tratar de usar eso como referencia, pero como la mayoría solo le da bolilla al amplificador y no tienen idea de que el sonido es de los parlantes, haciendo la pregunta que has hecho solo vas a conseguir llenar el tema de respuestas sin ningún sentido ni aplicación...está claro?

Va de onda, pero ya estoy harto de ver gente que pregunta lo mismo una y otra vez, y de ver respuestas que no conducen a absolutamente NADA.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Ezavalla, lo que tú dices es algo en lo que caen todos los nuevos en esto de la electrónica de sonido: cuanta potencia  y como suena, la verdad es que si uno tiene un par de buenos altavoces o tres o cuatro, los que quieras o puedas tener,  los conectas a un radiocasete de esos de los años 90 que se le quitaban los altavoces y que sonaban de una forma poco aceptable, al escucharlo se te hace la luz de donde esta… yo diría el 80 o el 90% de la calidad del sonido, *los altavoces son más que fundamentales en el sonido*, a mi  me lo demostraron hace mucho, además lo pude  experimentar, también hace mucho de esto,  en uno que tengo y que todavía funciona, cualquiera que tenga un poco de experiencia en esto lo sabe, muy buen equipo y altavoces malos, mal sonido, un equipo mediocre y altavoces buenos, sonara mucho mejor de lo que nos esperamos. La mayoría de las personas que compran o se montan un equipo de sonido, no tienen esto en cuenta, se gastan una fortuna, proporcionalmente al presupuesto, en el amplificador, y los altavoces terminan en: algo que no sea muy caro… o preferiblemente barato. Pero vuelvo al principio, das en el clavo con tu explicación, pero hasta que  lo experimentan o se lo demuestran, no lo tienen en consideración, solo importan los vatios, y que conste, que yo cuando empezaba también pensaba así,  como dice el refrán “nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena”
  Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

daemise dijo:
			
		

> Bueno gracias.una parte de la pregunta podria estar contestada.*Ahora la otra ques hacerca de las tensiones*.me podes ayudar? saludos



Cuales tensiones?
Sobre R11 y R9 (de 0.1 ohm cada una) tenés que medir 185 mV a juzgar por las especificaciones que dan para régimen estático (con la entrada a masa) y es todo lo que puede decirse sin entrar a calcular un poco.

Es un buen proyecto para un frío invierno como este...podés calentar la casa con ese amplificador 



quercus10 dijo:


> solo importan los vatios, y que conste, que yo cuando empezaba también pensaba así,  como dice el refrán “nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena”


----------



## kacharero

http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/index-1.htm
Hola
Aqui esta casi todo sobre este ampli...es una de las tantas versiones de JLH.. de todas me quede con el original del 69...que por cierto tambien de calienta lo suyo..tony


----------



## SKYFALL

Me da pena con ustedes pero ese amplificador no es clase A. los amplificadores clase a no son complementarios y mucho menos trabajan en push-pull, en un amplificador clase A el elemento semiconductor ubicado en la salida para impulsar el altavoz trabaja los 360 grados de la señal amplificada y aqui se vé claramente que tanto semiciclo positivo como negativo cuentan con un par de 2n3055 configurados como Darlington para amplificar cada semiciclo lo que, se sobreentiende cada par trabajará solo 180 grados de la señal y no los 360 grados como en un amplificadr clase A. ese es un amplificador clase B.


----------



## J2C

Las clases de los amplificadores solo se refieren a durante cuantos ° (grados de la sinusoide) de la señal actua la amplificación, no a si es realizada con uno, dos o varios semiconductores.

En los casos anteriores a 1965 se usaban valvulas con lo cual tira por el "*Zero Ground*" la teoria previa.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## SKYFALL

J2C preciamente a eso se refiere. en un amplificador clasen A la etapa de salida, por ser de 1 solo transistor el solo trabaja los 360 grados de la señal, en los clase B hay minimo 2 transistores trabajando en push-pull y cada uno trabaja solo 180 grados de la señal. Si notas la diferencia, un amplificador clase A solo puede tener 1 transistor impulsando la salida de lo contrario se clasifica de otro modo.


----------



## Cacho

En un ClaseA tenés que la corriente que circula por la etapa de salida es constante. Punto.
Si tiene uno, dos o mil transistores no importa mientras cumpla con lo anterior, si bien es cierto que muchos ClaseA tienen un solo transistor de salida.

Es más, se considera ClaseA aún a los que tienen salidas complementarias y "sólo" superponen su funcionamiento en un 50-60% de la onda.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Buen dato Cacho estaba algo confundido.

Saludos


----------



## alemayol

Hola me gustaria armar un amplificador clase "A" pero no encuentro ninguno de 50w minimo tienen algun diagrama de 50w o mas ?? "tengo en cuenta que es mucha temperatura pero no tengo problema con eso" se puede reformar el que esta al pricipio del tema para sacarle mas potencia? agregando algunos 2n3055 y variando el valor de algunas resistencias y alimentarlo con mas tension ? otra pregunta variando la R7 de realimentacion largara mas potencia por ejemplo es de 2.7K si le pongo de 3.3K? 

Gracias colegas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

50W en clase A equivalen a mas de 500W de disipación e igual cifra de entrega de potencia de alimentación. Cuando armés un sistema estéreo con esto...te va a salir mucho mas barato y útil comprar una estufa de cuarzo.


----------



## alemayol

jajaja muy buena tu respuesta ezavalla  espero el invierno entonses !!!

Ahora para los que se animen aca tienen 60w Class "A" 

http://users.otenet.gr/~%20athsam/Power_amplifier_60w_Class_A_Eng.htm

disfrutenlo tengo mas de 10 diagramas 25w 30w 40w mañana los subo !!! 

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/9168/poweramplifierclassa25w.jpg




TR-9-10 c5200 a1943 !!


----------



## Robo

Buenas buenas, este ampli lo vi y me dije que lo tenia que armar, y entonces voy a conseguir los componentes y no encuentro en ningun lugar de los mas de 40 locales de electronica la resistencia de 0.1 ohm, entonces que hice? compre las de 1.5 ohm que eran las mas cercanas que tenian en cualquier tienda, y los transistores tampoco los pude encontrar, mucho reemplazo, bueno en esa parte por los reemplazos no hay mucho lio porque no es complicado el ampli y con casi cualquier similar funcionaria, y los de salida si me consegui los 3055, pero lo que mas pensativo me tiene es las resistencias de los 3055, andara bien con esa resistencia??, 1.5 ohm puede no ser significativo pero es bastante deferente del 0.1 original :S clase a nunca he armado siempre he armado de integrados nomas y 1 a tubos que anda a golpes, quisiera orientacion con esto muchas gracias !


----------



## renanvinicius

En simulación al poner la resistencia de 1.5 baja la potencia, aumenta un pelin la thd y tienes que mover el potenciómetro de el bias casi al maximo para que te de algo decente (ésto visto rapidamente), intenta pillar la resistencia o pon varios en paralelo para que te de lo mas próximo


----------



## Robo

si me temia lo de la caida de potencia pero no esperaba aumento en la distorsion o.o bueno con 2 en paralelo tengo .7 ohm con 4 tengo .35 y esas resistencias son bastante grandes creo que lo dejare en .35 ohm, asi no sera tan significativa la baja de potencia.
Gracias por la respuesta renan


----------



## diegomj1973

Robo dijo:


> si me temia lo de la caida de potencia pero no esperaba aumento en la distorsion o.o bueno con 2 en paralelo tengo .7 ohm con 4 tengo .35 y esas resistencias son bastante grandes creo que lo dejare en .35 ohm, asi no sera tan significativa la baja de potencia.
> Gracias por la respuesta renan



Robo:

Si te sirve, armé hace tiempo una versión de este amplificador (de menor potencia) sustituyendo el bootstrap por una fuente de corriente constante, los obsoletos 2N3055 por MJ15003 y eliminando las pequeñas resistencias de 0,1 ohm (ya que empleo solo 2 transistores de potencia para la salida) y la verdad que es un circuito que me dió muchísimas satisfacciones (fue mi primer clase A). Lo alimenté con un multiplicador de capacitancias a unos 23 voltios por rail aprox. Este diseño que te paso es superior en desempeño al diseño original. A las dos fuentes de corriente constante les hice modificaciones para mejorar su rechazo de ripple y que resulte menos filoso y limitado su ajuste (offset y bias). Los presets se componen de una serie de una resistencia de 150 ohmios más un preset multivuelta de 500 ohmios para VR1 y de una serie de una resistencia de 3,3 ohmios más un preset multivuelta de 200 ohmios para VR2.

Todos los electrolíticos van con un capacitor cerámico disco de 100 nF en paralelo.

En otro post "Amplificador clase A 10W" están todos los detalles.

Saludos


----------



## Franck

Hola. Mi meta es acabar teniendo un ampli a válvulas. He leído bastante y he hecho un par de amplis con integrados y pilas.
Nada mas empezar el post se menciona que no es para principiantes.
Y yo me pregunto, ¿Por qué?
Según he visto las diferencias son: Más temperatura, y que funciona al 100% siempre.
¿Por qué se supone que no lo puede hacer un principiante?
La única dificultad añadida es refrigerar los transistores y algún otro componente, lo cual es fácil.

Perdón por subir el post pero es que es algo que no acabo de entender.


----------



## pandacba

pasa que pasar de un ampli con integrados y a pilas este proyecto es como pasar de una bicicleta a un escania.
Un amplificador con integrados esta todo echo, solo unos pocos componentes externos, como veras este es todo discreto, cometes un error y se frie todo antes que pestañees
Con todo si queres encararlo hacelo, total ya se advirtió, no es el mejor camino para aprender pero alla tú


----------



## Franck

¿Qué conocimientos hay que tener para poder hacer este ampli?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si lo queres hacer.... dale nomas!!!. Pero si no sabes calcular los disipadores y la fuente para un ampli con una eficiencia inferior al 10% te vas a llevar una sorpresa...


----------



## Franck

Claro, es que no lo hago por eso, porque no tengo ni suficiente experiencia ni conocimientos. Por eso hacía la pregunta, para saber a que me enfrento cuando haga el ampli (en algún futuro).
Respecto al transformador, que diferencia hay respecto a otros amplis que no sean clase A?
Según el esquema y comentarios, se necesita un transformador que entregue +-20v y que soporte estar en continuo uso no?
Y los disipadores, que calculo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te doy una idea , un amplificador clase A de 15 Watts , lleva exactamente el equivalente de fuente , transistores de salida y disipador de un amplificador clase AB de unos 200Watts.

O sea todo grande , potente y pesado


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si lo queres hacer.... dale nomas!!!. Pero si no sabes calcular los disipadores y la fuente para un ampli con una eficiencia inferior al 10% te vas a llevar una sorpresa...



Como dice el Dr. ¡¡¡ adelante !!!! Caminante no hay camino, se hace camino al andar.


----------



## pandacba

Como pueder ver, no era idea mìa, los colegas de gran prestigio en el foro te han advertido, nadie dice que no, la idea es que no te frustres con un proyecto que tiene sus particularidades, y como dicen los colegas hierve todo el tiempo, por ser precisamente Clase A, corriente circulando en forma permanente por el par de salida. La idea no es desanimar solo advertir para que luego nadie diga porque no me digeron antes....
Ahora con la opinión de colegas de peso la decisión es solo tuya......


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Casi todo lo bueno en ésta vida es costoso y laborioso. Hay tropezones y desánimos, pero el placer después es inmenso. Si te gusta el proyecto ( a mi me encanta el sonido de los clase A ) no te lo pienses más.


----------



## kacharero

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Class-A-Amplifier/

Hola..

Bueno este no es ampli tratado en este hilo, pero es en clase A.

 Imagino que mas de uno a visitado esta pagina y lo habra visto, solo cambie el trafo por una fuente conmutada de PC para que diese los 20v para este ampli. con ello me he ahorado mucho espacio y claro plata, aun me queda reorganisar los cables a mejor.

He aprovechado la forma de los disipadores para facilitar/obligar la entrada de aire desde abajo...puede que no se vea en la photo pero esta abierto el fondo, y para llebar este horno a buen puerto me he ayudado con dos ventiladores de 120mm solo alimentados con 5v para el menor ruido posible.. la verdad va muy bien..saludos. tony


----------



## germannorambuena

Hola amigos del foro, estoy muy interesado en este proyecto, ya he realizado algunos otros proyectos de amplificadores pero nunca de clase A, con respecto a este diseño, quisiera saber si existe algún problema con reemplazar los transistores bc212 por uno bc559b, los cuales fueron los únicos que encontré como reemplazo aquí en mi país.
Otro dato interesante que quisiera saber, es el valor de calibración final de quien lo haya realizado, ya leí todo el post de calibración pero es genérico, no está dedicado específicamente a este amplificador.
Quiero estar seguro y calibrarlo con los valores de quien lo haya implementado.
Quedo muy atento a vuestras respuestas y de  antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Sip, es posible el reemplazo.


----------



## germannorambuena

Ok fogonazo, agradezco tu pronta respuesta, aun está pendiente los valores de calibración de quien lo haya armado, no me quedan claros
slds cordiales


----------



## germannorambuena

Amigos, tal vez no sea de importancia pero quiero comentar mi experiencia con este circuito.
Primero que nada, usé unos tr´s BC559B sus terminales no son iguales al BC212 ni al BC559, fué mi primer error, luego de corregir el problema, logré calibrar el amplificador con un offset de +- 10 mV el  bias de un par de tr´s fue de 45mA y el otro par quedó en 250mA, los transistores de salida se calentaron bastante sin carga antes de calibrarlo y luego de la calibración, tambien, jajaja, pero lo que me llama bastante la atención es que todo lo que leí en el post, indica que los transistores deberían consumir menos corriente pero no entendí que deberían enfriarse, a mi en funcionamiento con carga los transistores prácticamente no se calientan, en alguna parte leí que la temperatura es de por lo menos 40° por sobre el ambiente., por hoy ya no experimentaré mas, estoy satisfecho con lo conseguido, buscaré transistores que tengan la misma  o muy parecida la ganancia para lograr la misma o muy parecida corriente de bias, cualquier aporte a mis observaciones será bienvenida, slds a todos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Con ese bias NO está trabajando en clase A, el bias supera el amperio y medio por cada 2n3055, de ahí que no se caliente nada.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Con ese bias NO está trabajando en clase A, el bias supera el amperio y medio por cada 2n3055, de ahí que no se caliente nada.



O pensando en forma inversa:* "Si  caliente  es clase A"*


----------



## germannorambuena

Ok, si el diseño está bien, lo seguí paso a paso, tal vez hice mal las mediciones, voy a tomar nuevas medidas y voy a comentar a ver si logro con vuestra ayuda, deducir lo que está pasando.
No se si tendrá injerencia si los 2n3055 que estoy utilizando son originales o no, creo ya no los hay.
Gracias por los comentarios y espero mas de ellos para terminar bien este proyecto
Slds


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Segundo comentario del autor del artículo, en la primera página:
"Consumo a +-15V: 3,70 Amperios  en vacío."
Ajusta el preset hasta que consuma ESO.


----------



## diegomj1973

Antes de que ajusten a algún valor y quemen innecesariamente algo, pregunto: ¿se puede ver una foto de los disipadores empleados y de cómo está montado el circuito?, ya que disipar unos 111 W permanentes no se hace así nomás, si es que son +-15 V y 3,7 A de bías.

¿Se puede conocer de qué forma germannorambuena está midiendo el offset y el bías?

Aclaración: los ajustes de bías y offset no son totalmente independientes entre sí  (hay que verificar simultáneamente ambos parámetros, de lo contrario, pueden aparecer sorpresas). Esperar siempre la estabilización de parámetros con la temperatura, entre ajuste y ajuste. Los ajustes se hacen muy delicadamente, en el emplazamiento final que deba tener el amplificador (permitiendo mínimos espacios para una adecuada ventilación y evitando apilar equipos arriba del amplificador), con la temperatura ambiente promedio que se deba usar (o mejor aún, con la más alta esperable), esperando siempre una adecuada estabilización de temperatura entre ajustes progresivos.

Sugerencia: arrancaría con una corriente de bías de en torno a 1 A con una carga de 8 ohmios y +-15 V de alimentación. Si la carga debe ser de 4 ohmios, arrancar el bías de en torno a 2 A, con similar voltaje de alimentación anterior.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Antes de que ajusten a algún valor y quemen innecesariamente algo, pregunto: ¿se puede ver una foto de los disipadores empleados y de cómo está montado el circuito?, ya que disipar unos 111 W permanentes no se hace así nomás, si es que son +-15 V y 3,7 A de bías.
> 
> Aclaración: los ajustes de bías y offset no son totalmente independientes entre sí  (hay que verificar simultáneamente ambos parámetros, *de lo contrario, pueden aparecer sorpresas*).
> 
> Saludos



  *Y humo*


----------



## germannorambuena

Gracias por las respuestas, pondré fotografías del proyecto realizado y de como he hecho las mediciones, me tomará algo de tiempo pero me interesa saber que error estoy cometiendo para corregirlo.
Con respecto al disipador, estoy usando uno que es para 8 transistores tipo to220  y solo instalé los cuatro 2n3055 del proyecto,  es de un antiguo receiver sansui 9090db, tal vez no sea el mas apropiado pero mirando las fotografías del inicio, el que tengo tiene mayor superficie que el que allí aparece.

Slds


----------



## diegomj1973

germannorambuena dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, pondré fotografías del proyecto realizado y de como he hecho las mediciones, me tomará algo de tiempo pero me interesa saber que error estoy cometiendo para corregirlo.
> Con respecto al disipador, estoy usando uno que es para 8 transistores tipo to220  y solo instalé los cuatro 2n3055 del proyecto,  es de un antiguo receiver sansui 9090db, tal vez no sea el mas apropiado pero mirando las fotografías del inicio, el que tengo tiene mayor superficie que el que allí aparece.
> 
> Slds



Te felicito por haberte animado a armar este lindo ampli. No somos muchos los que nos animamos a hacerlo y, lamentablemente, existen muy pocos registros de ello en este foro. Estoy 100% seguro que no te va a defraudar y, muy posiblemente, termines a futuro decantándote definitivamente por el encanto que guarda esta muy ineficiente tipología de funcionamiento . Cuando lo puedas contrastar contra otro amplificador que ya dispongas, contanos tu experiencia.

Espero fotos.

Saludos


----------



## germannorambuena

Gracias amigo, una vez termine y afine este proyecto, voy a realizar el siguiente que al parecer es un poco mas complejo y es el que me inspiró a comenzar con clase A, elque nos ocupa lo encontré sencillo, aun que no lo es tanto, y por eso quise empezar por aquí. Les dejo el esquema del próximo que voy a realizar para que me den sus opiniones.
Slds.


----------



## germannorambuena

UUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF::::::::::::::::::
Inmensa gratificación, solo errores de lectura, offset a 2mv bias en 1,5A, calidad, impresionante, caliente, como el solo, sonido, impresionante.

Estoy emocionado, jajajjaja no escribiré mas por ahora, pondré fotos del montaje etc,

Veré que puede hacer en stereo con un pre clase A y mis jbl l100. De verdad estoy impresionado de la calidad de sonido versus lo simple y barato del proyecto.

Saludos y gracias por el apoyo, cualquier duda sobre este proyecto, aca lo tendre en mi banco de pruebas listo para hacer mas pruebas.


----------



## diegomj1973

Muy bueno lo tuyo!!!. Felicitaciones!!!.

A armar el otro canal y a disfrutarlo!!!.

Una pequeña sugerencia para el montaje de los transistores de salida en el disipador: colocalos en zig zag a lo largo del eje más largo del disipador, de modo que todo el conjunto guarde simetría de distribución para el calor y, no se generen zonas de aglomeración y zonas libres de componentes.

Por el resto, todo OK

Saludos

PD: personalmente, he percibido (o eso me ha parecido, al menos) que existiría una estrecha conexión entre la cantidad de etapas del esquema circuital y la claridad final que se podría distinguir en el pasaje musical. A los circuitos complejos y de muchas etapas, los noto como borrosos (si ese podría ser el término que les cabe), frente a los circuitos sencillos y de pocas etapas. El perfil de distorsión y el nivel cambian bastante de uno a otro esquema: el sencillo suele ser bastante menos preciso, pero con un perfil de distorsión menos complejo y, posiblemente, con una cadencia menos intrusiva hacia los puntos de mayor sensibilidad en la percepción. El complejo suele ser bastante más preciso, pero con un perfil de distorsión de rebuscada continuidad en el espectro y, posiblemente, con una cadencia más intrusiva hacia los puntos de mayor sensibilidad en la percepción. En un circuito sencillo, por lo general, a cada componente se le atribuyen más funciones simultáneas, en contraposición a los de un circuito más complejo. La calidad final de un componente, en un circuito sencillo, puede incidir en forma importante en el resultado final de la etapa completa; mientras que en un circuito más complejo, si bien siempre incide en forma positiva, puede hacerlo en menor medida en comparación a un circuito más sencillo. Por lo general, el dimensionamiento y/o valores de un componente en un circuito sencillo son producto de una solución de compromiso entre varias condiciones a lograr; mientras que en un circuito más complejo, el dimensionamiento y/o valores del componente están cercanamente condicionados a la necesidad del entorno inmediato, es decir, a no muchas condiciones simultáneas a cumplir.





germannorambuena dijo:


> Gracias amigo, una vez termine y afine este proyecto, voy a realizar el siguiente que al parecer es un poco mas complejo y es el que me inspiró a comenzar con clase A, elque nos ocupa lo encontré sencillo, aun que no lo es tanto, y por eso quise empezar por aquí. Les dejo el esquema del próximo que voy a realizar para que me den sus opiniones.
> Slds.



De ese amplificador no puedo darte opinión, ya que no lo he ni simulado ni armado. Pero... viniendo de Nelson Pass, es muy probable que tenga un excelente desempeño, ya que es un diseñador muy respetable e imaginativo y mantiene la simpleza en sus diseños para diyers.

La fuente de alimentación no me gusta en absoluto para un clase A de esa potencia. Es muy mejorable.

Saludos


----------



## germannorambuena

Gracias por los aportes, llevo 5 horas de corrido con buena música y friendo huevos, nada que decir, la fuente es solo para prueba iniciales no la definitiva, el proyecto de Nelson Pass trae su propio diseño de fuente que es para donde apunto, de este proyecto, nada que decir, que se anime el que quiera, funciona muy bien y a la primera si se siguen todos los datos del circuito, ojo con la disposición de los pines de los reemplazos del bc212.
Nota, solo armaré Nelson Pass ya que tengo todo para hacerlo, este me dejó muy satisfecho, luego, nelson pass y un mosfet clase A, comentaré todo lo que pueda si alguien se interesa.

Slds y a compartir.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Diego: He estado leyendo ésto que has puesto:


> "PD: personalmente, he percibido (o eso me ha parecido, al menos) que  existiría una estrecha conexión entre la cantidad de etapas del esquema  circuital y la claridad final que se podría distinguir en el pasaje  musical. A los circuitos complejos y de muchas etapas, los noto como  borrosos (si ese podría ser el término que les cabe), frente a los  circuitos sencillos y de pocas etapas. El perfil de distorsión y el  nivel cambian bastante de uno a otro esquema: el sencillo suele ser  bastante menos preciso, pero con un perfil de distorsión menos complejo  y, posiblemente, con una cadencia menos intrusiva hacia los puntos de  mayor sensibilidad en la percepción. El complejo suele ser bastante más  preciso, pero con un perfil de distorsión de rebuscada continuidad en el  espectro y, posiblemente, con una cadencia más intrusiva hacia los  puntos de mayor sensibilidad en la percepción. En un circuito sencillo,  por lo general, a cada componente se le atribuyen más funciones  simultáneas, en contraposición a los de un circuito más complejo. La  calidad final de un componente, en un circuito sencillo, puede incidir  en forma importante en el resultado final de la etapa completa; mientras  que en un circuito más complejo, si bien siempre incide en forma  positiva, puede hacerlo en menor medida en comparación a un circuito más  sencillo. Por lo general, el dimensionamiento y/o valores de un  componente en un circuito sencillo son producto de una solución de  compromiso entre varias condiciones a lograr; mientras que en un  circuito más complejo, el dimensionamiento y/o valores del componente  están cercanamente condicionados a la necesidad del entorno inmediato,  es decir, a no muchas condiciones simultáneas a cumplir."


¡¡¡¡ Y se me ha calentado la cabeza más que los disipadores del ampliiiiii   !!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Hola Diego: He estado leyendo ésto que has puesto:
> 
> ¡¡¡¡ Y se me ha calentado la cabeza más que los disipadores del ampliiiiii   !!!!!



.

Para no entrar en áreas escabrosas con la primera parte del párrafo, lo más sensato que te puedo sugerir, para que me entiendas a qué me refiero (ya que no es fácil describir con palabras lo que se percibe o lo que uno cree percibir), es que armes / pruebes distintas variantes (de muy distinta cantidad de etapas entre las opciones), le dediques muchas horas de escucha crítica a cada opción (bajo más o menos similares condiciones de prueba) y llegues a un dictámen por tu propia experiencia.

En este hilo de diseño (el de los más sencillos, de bajo número de etapas y de pad bien corto entre entrada y salida) hay precedentes de diseñadores muy respetables desde hace más de 45 años, que lo avalan. No es una opinión puramente personal, solamente.

Yo no soy de los que me dejo convencer fácilmente, cuando me dicen tal o cual cosa acerca de algo. Tengo que experimentarlo personalmente para creerlo ó convencerme de lo contrario. Y eso fuí haciendo para convencerme de esto mismo. Imaginate que desde los 11 años ya biamplificaba (a mi propio modo, en esa época), destripando y metiéndole sin miedo mano a un viejo WINCOFON estéreo que operaba a nada menos que 283 Vcc!!!. Actualmente, creo que le guardo más respeto a esos voltajes que cuando apenas comenzaba gateando en este lindo camino . Más allá de lo anecdótico, lo que finalmente quiero dar a entender es que no es reciente mi historia con la reproducción del sonido (he acumulado muchos tropezones!!! ).

Con respecto a la segunda mitad del párrafo, creo sostener algo bastante coherente en cuanto a la funcionalidad más ó menos simultánea que cada componente puede agrupar acorde sea perteneciente a una parte de un circuito sencillo ó complejo. Lo de la incidencia de la calidad de cada componente es un hecho muy cierto y se verifica mucho más en circuitos sencillos que en aquellos más complejos.

Saludos


----------



## germannorambuena

Amigos tengan todos buen día, después de dejar descansar mi proyecto por falta de tiempo, nuevamente lo he retomado y principalmente me acerco a uds con el fin de que me propongan una buena fuente de alimentación para este proyecto.

Acabo de comprar varios capacitores de 13.000uF marca NIPPON CHEMICON, creo me servirán muy bien.
He visto gran cantidad de esquemas pero no estoy seguro cual es el aconsejado para este proyecto o basta con cualquiera.

Quedo muy atento a vuestros comentarios

Slds cordiales


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, me esta costando trabajo encontrar las resistencias de 0r1 de 5w, las he encontrado de 4w o ya pasamos a 25w me refiero a las r9,r10,r11,r12,
babria algun problema en el funcionamiento  si las pongo 0r22?
Gracias.


----------



## germannorambuena

Hola, instala con confianza las de 4w, hace un tiempo lo armé y a pesar de la simpleza del circuito y la no muy buena calidad de los 2n3055 que existen hoy en día, este ampli funciona muy bien, solo debes tener buenos disipadores, yo alcancé a medir con termometro laser mas de 65°C en los disipadores.

Entretenido y buen proyecto para comnzar con clase A.

Slds y suerte,


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, hace tiempo que estaba con las ganas de montar este amplificador, ya tenia los materiales guardados y la placa preparada pero debido a mi poca experiencia decidi esperar, y sigo esperando, he montado los componente y poco mas, la pregunta es si seria posible utilizar los tip 3055?
y tampoco tengo muy claro cuales son las entradas de +20 y -20 y la salida de audio, y la tierra me imagino que sera en cualquier punto, por ejemplo donde he colocado el espadin...
Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, hace tiempo que estaba con las ganas de montar este amplificador, ya tenia los materiales guardados y la placa preparada pero debido a mi poca experiencia decidi esperar, y sigo esperando, he montado los componente y poco mas, la pregunta es si seria posible utilizar los tip 3055?
> y tampoco tengo muy claro cuales son las entradas de +20 y -20 y la salida de audio, y la tierra me imagino que sera en cualquier punto, por ejemplo donde he colocado el espadin...
> Gracias.



Buenas.
Asi seria las conexiones?
Gracias.


----------



## moncada

Otro esquema de amplificador clase A con una pareja de 2N3055. Dice consumir alrededor de 1A (corriente de reposo 960mA) a 44v (alimentación simple) para 15w sobre 8 ohms. 

​
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buen circuito y de procedencia muy buena: Elektor edición inglesa y número doble de verano de 1976. Debe de sonar muy bien. 
Un abrazo.
P.D. : ??? Estas en Moncada Valencia España ??


----------



## moncada

Eso parece, compañero aunque las cuentas de rendimiento-consumo no me cuadran del todo. No he montado el circuito pero a lo mejor me animo por curiosidad... y es que los amplis en clase A me parecen un grill para chorizos o pimientos pero no para usar a diario. La electricidad, al menos aquí, la cobran bien y ninguna oreja por muy adiestrada que la tenga su propietario será capaz de diferenciar ese chisme de un equivalente en clase AB o B con suficiente corriente de reposo para cancelar la distorsión de cruce. La clave de una buena reproducción sonora está en las cajas (bafles).

No estoy en Valencia, sino en la otra punta... doblando el mapa peninsular por la mitad   . 

Salud.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallaecia
No me he fijado en la ubicación sino en el nick compañero gallego. Estoy en el campo y sin recursos técnicos en cuanto pueda lo simulare. Un amperio a 44 voltios son 44 watios si da una salida de 15 watios es aproximadamente un rendimiento del 33 % correcto para un clase A.
Lleva un filtro en PI en la alimentación y polariza cada final de manera diferente.
Con BCs en entrada e intermedios y BDs en los excitadores se actualizan los transistores.
Fíjate también en lo inusual ( por lo elevado ) de los valores de los electrolíticos del circuito.
En cambio yo subiría a 3300 microfaradios el que ataca al altavoz para reforzar los graves.
Para alimentarlo un trato de 30 voltios y 4 amperios o más un puente rectificador y unos 15000 microfaradios de filtrado.
A falta de simularlo creo que debe de ir excelentemente.
Un abrazo y gracias por el aporte.



Diego y Horacio: en España si se ve la foto, a ver si la puede subir en otro formato.
Un abrazo.
P.D.: Me gusta este circuito  tengo cuatro 2N3055 RCA de 1987 buscando alojamiento.


----------



## diegomj1973

Recién ahora pude ver la imagen y bajé una copia .

En principio, me pareció un esquema bastante extraño, rebuscado y poco frecuente de encontrar .

Coincido con Juan Carlos en que después de toda esa rareza (con sutilezas varias de filtrado en el diseño), cometan la burrada de colocar solo 1000 uF como capacidad de acople al parlante (lo que suele ser propio de circuitos muuuuy económicos y para uso "al paso").

Por ahí, con el esfuerzo que se hizo, podría haberse estirado el diseñador en alcanzar eliminar ese condensador de salida, partiendo la fuente (que para esa época ya se veían varios diseños).

Que pueda desarrollar 15 W sobre 8 ohmios, lo creo (dado que cierran los números). Operar sobre 4 ohmios y desarrollar 20 W, uuuuuhhhmmmmm (salvo se hayan olvidado de acotar que el bías debería ajustarse en 1,6 A aprox).

Sería cuestión de simularlo y analizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## moncada

Disculpad por no haber utilizado la herramienta para subir archivos pero no me acordaba como se hacía y recurrí a un servidor externo. Ya he modificado el post incluyendo el esquema en pdf. Gracias a Juan Carlos por su colaboración.

El amplificador tienta porque funciona con alimentación simple y si algo va mal en el punto de conexión con el altavoz, el condensador de acople lo protegerá de un atracón de tensión continua evitando que se queme, algo que con alimentación dual es un riesgo si un transistor de salida se pone en corto. Como apunta Juan Carlos, aumentando los µF a 3000 o más, mejorarán los graves. En cuanto al rendimiento, yo me había quedado con ese dato de la escuela que decía que la clase A rondaba el 25%. Habrá que repasar la teoría... 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Dice el texto que está protegido contra cortocircuitos y que está protección actuará sobre los 1,6 amperios. Confirma así lo que comenta Diego del bias a 4 ohmios, si se le conecta un baffle de impedancia inferior se protege. ?? Puede ser que no sea la típica salida push-pull sino un singled_ ended ???.
Estoy sorprendido con el diseño !!!!!!
Un abrazo.
Ver similitudes con el circuito " Fet amp with valve sound" en este circuito lo que parece el Fet de potencia del semiclo positivo es una fuente de corriente constante. Creo que el circuito de 1972 los transistores que parecen trabajar con el semiciclo de salida negativo ( t5 y t7  ) no hacen esa misión así como vía r21 ( al superar los 1,6 amperios ) disparar la protección vía t3  que parece junto con t2  un amplificador diferencial y que creo que tampoco es un diferencial si no la protección.


----------



## diegomj1973

Aclaro que todavía no me he tomado el tiempo de simularlo ni estudiarlo en profundidad, peeeero, observando la especificación de potencia para R21 de 6 W y, atendiendo a su valor de 3.3 ohmios, arribo al cálculo de que más de los 1,35 A no podría circular como corriente de bías, si lo que pretendemos es no tostar esta misma resistencia .

La salida es de configuración push pull, con lo que con esa corriente máxima de bías podría arrojar unos 14,58 W máximos sobre 4 ohmios, no 20 W como dice desarrollar.

No sé... pero me saltan algunos detalles que no me cierran totalmente. Habrá que analizar con detenimiento.

Saludos


----------



## moncada

Tal como lo veo, el par darlington T4-T6 parece el encargado de amplificar la señal. T5-T7 junto a T3 funcionarían como un generador de corriente constante para fijar el punto de trabajo en el emisor de T6 a la mitad de voltaje de alimentación (esos 21v que dicen), como en un clase B con alimentación simple. De esa forma tratará los semiciclos positivos y negativos de la onda por igual. 

La "protección" contra cortos parece ser la resistencia-estufa de 4,7 ohms insertada en la línea positiva. Si se sobrepasa determinado consumo, se bloquearía T4-T6. 

Lo que no me gusta son tantos electrolíticos gordos aparte de C16. Esto hace la etapa más voluminosa y cara. De todas formas me entran ganas de probarla...

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

Subo el archivo para Multisim 13 para quien desee jugar un rato con él:



Cuando disponga de más tiempo, subo resultados de la simulación. A primer golpe de vista a algunos parámetros, parecería que cumple bastante bien con las especificaciones.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Simulando el esquema encuentro que sí es posible llegar a los 20 W sobre 4 ohmios (22,146 W en el simulador). El elemento que hace posible esto mismo es el condensador de 2200 uF que se encuentra inmediatamente en paralelo a R21, permitiendo excursiones de la corriente de reposo bastante por encima del valor que personalmente había estipulado como máximo (aprox. 1,35 A según valor y especificación de potencia de la R21). Lo que sucedió es que a primer golpe de vista uno toma los componentes que fijan las condiciones de reposo (R21 en este caso), pero no visualiza palpablemente (hasta correr alguna simulación) las condiciones dinámicas que se dan con elementos reactivos con la frecuencia, como lo es un condensador de bypass (C13 en este caso).

Las THD están en el orden de los 0,18 a 0,23 % en 1 KHz y sobre 8 y 4 ohmios, respectivamente. En el extremo alto del espectro, trepan por encima del 1 % aprox.

Lo interesante es el PSRR que está en torno a los 60 dB a 100 Hz y aumenta hasta los 100 dB desde los 100 Hz hasta los 100 KHz aprox., manteniéndose bastante plano y cercano a los 100 dB en una buena parte del espectro. Eso es medido bajo carga de 8 ohmios y con fuente de señal ideal (Z out = 0 ohmios).

El rendimiento sobre 4 ohmios llega hasta el 43,8 % como máximo. Esto denota que su salida es push pull, como lo había anticipado.

El ancho de banda a - 3 dB está entre los 24 Hz y 124 KHz, bajo carga de 8 ohmios. Existe una pequeña alinealidad en la parte alta del espectro (tal vez, mejorable variando algún pequeño condensador de compensación).

El punto negativo es el slew rate: muy lento . No lo veo mejorable con ningún transistor rápido a la salida (tipo MJ21194 o similar).



Ahí se inyecta señal cuadrada simétrica de 16 KHz con 0,509 V pico de amplitud, bajo carga de 8 ohmios.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Diego con el condensador de 1000 microfaradios de salida ??????? 
???? Como de comportará con 3300 microfaradios ????
Sigo sorprendido ( gratamente ) con este circuito.
Gracias por los datos y un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Diego con el condensador de 1000 microfaradios de salida ???????
> ???? Como de comportará con 3300 microfaradios ????
> Sigo sorprendido ( gratamente ) con este circuito.
> Gracias por los datos y un abrazo.



Si, tal cual el esquema original. Lo que sucede es que el slew rate no va a mejorar por más que coloques incluso bastante más a 3300 uF. Ese punto depende de otros parámetros aguas bastante atrás en el circuito.

Unos mosfets en reemplazo de esa dupla de salida BC/2N se podrían probar, tocando además los valores resistivos de la red de realimentación.

Saludos


----------



## moncada

Buen trabajo Diego, pero no puede ser clase A y Push Pull a la vez. Con esa corriente de reposo de 1A no puede funcionar en clase B. Para mejorar la respuesta a los graves, llevar también C5 a 450 ó 1000µF e inyectar una onda cuadrada de unos 40Hz a un tercio del nivel de saturación para no estresar ningún componente. Comprobar si disminuye la inclinación de los techos de cada semiciclo (seguro que sí). Yo de simuladores NPI pero ese "parche" no me ha fallado nunca en amplificadores. 

Saludos.

Edito: donde dice C5 quise decir *C4*. Disculpad el error.


----------



## diegomj1973

moncada dijo:


> Buen trabajo Diego, pero no puede ser clase A y Push Pull a la vez. Con esa corriente de reposo de 1A no puede funcionar en clase B. Para mejorar la respuesta a los graves, llevar también C5 a 450 ó 1000µF e inyectar una onda cuadrada de unos 40Hz a un tercio del nivel de saturación para no estresar ningún componente. Comprobar si disminuye la inclinación de los techos de cada semiciclo (seguro que sí). Yo de simuladores NPI pero ese "parche" no me ha fallado nunca en amplificadores.
> 
> Saludos.



No tenés que modificar C5 para bajar la fci (ese condensador está para otra función), sino que posiblemente debas aumentar C4, C16 o, incluso, C1, si los valores conjuntos de ellos no dan la fci deseada (la que originalmente es un tanto alta).

Para mejorar los flancos con los que sube o baja la señal a la salida (slew rate) es necesario incrementar las corrientes con las que cargás o descargás las capacidades involucradas (sean del propio componente o físicas), aparte de emplear elementos más rápidos (principalmente, en la salida). Esas capacidades aparecen cuando la señal debe ir de una etapa a la siguiente. Lo que aletarga a este circuito en particular son, casi principalmente, los altos valores de R8, R9 y R13. Son esos mismos componentes y su conexión a los transistores intermedios de señal los que causan que exista asimetría en el slew rate (la cual se observa claramente en las curvas de la simulación del estado transitorio), ya que la carga de las capacidades sucede por una resistencia en un momento y, la descarga de esas mismas capacidades, por un colector de un transistor en otro momento (es decir, las resistencias dinámicas son bastante diferentes en una situación y otra, por lo que las rampas resultan diferentes también).

Pueden existir amplificadores operando en clase A con salida en push pull ó en single ended. Lo que cambia es el rendimiento y la cantidad de elementos activos involucrados que procesan la señal a la salida. En un push pull, podés arrimarte teóricamente al 50 % de rendimiento máximo (lo cual se da bajo condiciones no reales de señal constante a la entrada). En single ended y con carga activa o resistiva, podés arrimarte teóricamente al 25 % de rendimiento máximo. Si en single ended empleás carga inductiva, podés llegar al 50 % de rendimiento máximo teórico.

Si no limitás la excursión máxima en push pull, podrías salir de la condición de operación en clase A. En cambio, en single ended, viene el recorte abrupto de la señal, por encima de la corriente de bías. El JLH 1969, bajo determinada condición de ganancia de los transistores de salida, es push pull (aunque bajo otras condiciones de ganancias de sus elementos de salida, puede ser single ended). En el PLH, sucede lo mismo, solo que esa condición podemos controlarla sin necesidad de cambiar ganancias cambiando los elementos de salida (solamente ajustando convenientemente un simple potenciómetro ó preset podemos cambiar la relación de ganancias entre el elemento superior y el inferior de la etapa de salida). El gran John Linsley Hood lo comprobó probando con transistores con ganancias bien diferentes ó muy similares, en cambio, el práctico de Nelson Pass lo logró a gusto actuando sobre un simple eje (fácil ehhh?).

Saludos


----------



## moncada

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No tenés que modificar C5 para bajar la fci (ese condensador está para otra función),


 Erré el número: quise decir *C4* para mejorar la respuesta a los bajos como una alternativa a subir el valor de C16. C4 afecta al corte inferior de respuesta en frecuencia junto a R3.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Para mejorar los flancos con los que sube o baja la señal a la salida (slew rate) es necesario incrementar las corrientes con las que cargás o descargás las capacidades involucradas (sean del propio componente o físicas), aparte de emplear elementos más rápidos (principalmente, en la salida). Esas capacidades aparecen cuando la señal debe ir de una etapa a la siguiente. Lo que aletarga a este circuito en particular son, casi principalmente, los altos valores de R8, R9 y R13. Son esos mismos componentes y su conexión a los transistores intermedios de señal los que causan que exista asimetría en el slew rate (la cual se observa claramente en las curvas de la simulación del estado transitorio), ya que la carga de las capacidades sucede por una resistencia en un momento y, la descarga de esas mismas capacidades, por un colector de un transistor en otro momento (es decir, las resistencias dinámicas son bastante diferentes en una situación y otra, por lo que las rampas resultan diferentes también).



No me refería a los flancos, tiempo de subida o rapidez de respuesta a altas frecuencias sino a los techos (cuanto menos inclinados mejor) de una onda cuadrada de pocos hertz aplicada a la entrada y visualizada en extremos de la carga, porque la pretensión era mejorar las características por abajo. Así se comprueba la respuesta de la etapa a bajas frecuencias.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Pueden existir amplificadores operando en clase A con salida en push pull ó en single ended.



Hasta donde sé, un push pull es un amplificador en contrafase, donde cada rama se encarga de manejar un semiciclo de la onda. En clase A, los elementos activos están polarizados para trabajar en un punto de la zona lineal de sus características que les permita amplificar la onda en su totalidad, sin recortes. Si este esquema fuese un "push pull en clase A", la señal amplificada por T4-T6 se encontraría desfasada 180º frente a la amplificada por T5-T7 y ambas se cancelarían a la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Brillantes y pedagógicos aportes Diego y Moncada. En mi caso cuando accedo a un esquema " vintage" ( estoy inmerso en un Sinclair y en cola un Fapesa , así como un Pionner de los 80's ) mi intención es ajustarme lo máximo posible a su diseño ORGINAL" y si es posible sin ninguna modificación. Creo que en circuito que nos atañe a excepción del obligado cambio de los BC's puede mantenerse el esquema y componentes originales en un guiño a su diseñador ( Fairchild ) y a la técnica de la época, sin perjuicio de que en un par de días seguro que Diego hace de este diseño un MAQUINA moderna y eficiente en todos los sentidos ( ver sus aportes al foro ).
Insisto, no es mi caso ( respetar en lo posible su origen ) y creo que éste circuito SI merece la pena tenerlo en la lista de proyectos.
Moncada el PCB no lo tienes no ???
Un abrazo.


----------



## moncada

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Moncada el PCB no lo tienes no ???



Como ves, no incluyen PCB en la página pero no será difícil hacer uno. Yo como no me entiendo con los programas de trazado, los c.i. los diseño a mano desde hace 35 años y no me han quedado tan mal...

Por cierto, para mejorar la respuesta a altas frecuencias (el "slew rate") que comentaba Diego, se puede bajar a la mitad de su valor C7 y C9, cuidando de que no aparezcan sobreimpulsos, que podrían hacer que el ampli oscilase. Esos condensadores limitan la banda pasante en la parte alta del espectro.

Este otro ampli tiene un diseño muy curioso y sí incluye pcb pero no es clase A (offtopic).

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

moncada dijo:


> Erré el número: quise decir *C4* para mejorar la respuesta a los bajos como una alternativa a subir el valor de C16. C4 afecta al corte inferior de respuesta en frecuencia junto a R3.



Ok . Supuse que podía haber sido así (una confusión con los sufijos de los componentes). De todos modos, me pareció prudente aclararlo.



moncada dijo:


> No me refería a los flancos, tiempo de subida o rapidez de respuesta a altas frecuencias sino a los techos (cuanto menos inclinados mejor) de una onda cuadrada de pocos hertz aplicada a la entrada y visualizada en extremos de la carga, porque la pretensión era mejorar las características por abajo. Así se comprueba la respuesta de la etapa a bajas frecuencias.



Perfecto . Esa es la misma forma en que analizo la respuesta en baja frecuencia en mis diseños: procuro que no quede el "efecto cojín o almohadón" lo que yo llamo, es decir, que los ángulos de la señal cuadrada a la salida no me queden menores a los 90º  (es decir, el ángulo interior formado entre el "techo" y una de las "paredes", para que se entienda).



moncada dijo:


> Hasta donde sé, un push pull es un amplificador en contrafase, donde cada rama se encarga de manejar un semiciclo de la onda. En clase A, los elementos activos están polarizados para trabajar en un punto de la zona lineal de sus características que les permita amplificar la onda en su totalidad, sin recortes. Si este esquema fuese un "push pull en clase A", la señal amplificada por T4-T6 se encontraría desfasada 180º frente a la amplificada por T5-T7 y ambas se cancelarían a la salida.
> 
> Saludos.



Es decir, existe un solapamiento de funcionamiento entre ambas "ramas", ya que no trabajan justamente solo 180º de la señal cada una (en realidad es un poco más de eso). El secreto es que ninguna de ellas quede "apagada" ante una determinada excursión prevista de la salida.

Suele existir mucha controversia al respecto, donde muchos sostienen que la verdadera clase A funciona solo en configuraciones de salida en single ended y, el resto de las configuraciones, serían un engendro para ese tipo de operación.

Lo cierto es que mientras evites la zona alineal de operación de la curva, sea con un elemento activo ó dos, podés considerar operando en clase A, siempre que se cumpla para toda la excursión de la señal prevista a la salida.

El single ended no tiene chances de operar fuera de la zona lineal, si lo que se pretende es amplificar toda la señal (ambos semiciclos). Es por eso que se sostiene que sería el verdadero clase A. Lo único que se debe preveer es no sobrepasar una excursión máxima de la señal de salida (o prever la limitación en la entrada) en función de la corriente de bías de salida prevista y la mínima carga (Z).

Un abrazo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Moncada gracias por el nuevo aporte. Por cierto la revista de ese mes cundió mucho en cuanto a esquemas de audio !!!!!.
Te decía lo del PCB porque a mi me sucede lo contrario, me salen más feos que Mick Jagger chupando un limón !!!!. Es mi asignatura pendiente.
Un saludo


----------



## moncada

Bueno, por ratitos durante la sobremesa para evitar caer frito delante de la tele y lápiz en mano, salió un borrador de la placa contando con el material disponible. Luego lo pasé a mano alzada a un trozo de papel vegetal para separar lado componentes del lado pistas. Normalmente no hago así, ya que me arreglo con la superposición de ambos en papel blanco (aún uso el sistema punzón-taladro-edding 3000-baño agua fuerte+oxigenada  )

Al margen de algún posible error y si la distribución agrada, algún compañero habilidoso puesto en programas de ruteo podría perfeccionar el diseño. Yo por lo de pronto debo hacerme con unos indelebles más finos y buscar tiempo y ganas para montar el circuito ya que me siguen esperando varios melones abiertos desde hace tiempo... 

Salud.


----------



## moncada

Hola de nuevo. Después de despachar varios entuertos pendientes hice tiempo para completar el montaje de una etapa prototipo. Antes de pasar el borrador al cobre ví que faltaba un trozo de pista entre el positivo de C13 y el emisor de T7 (falla corregida en la "Foto 1"). Adjunto 3 escaneos más: con la placa ya grabada y aún con la tinta del edding, una vez limpia y rotulada a mano por la cara de componentes. Podéis ver que la pcb ha estirado un poco a lo largo y que algunas pistas han "engordado". La razón es prever la sujección de un radiador para 2x TO-3 en posición vertical, darle más robustez a la baquelita gracias al cobre extra y dejar menos metal a corroer por el ácido  

Ayer comencé a insertar componentes y soldar. Los transistores son los del esquema; las resistencias de 1/2w, varias del 10% de tolerancia (plata en su cuarta banda)  . Las de potencia como no tenía de ese valor, hice combinaciones paralelo (dos de 9 para conseguir 4,5 en lugar de 4,7) y serie (2 y 1,5 para 3,5 en lugar de los 3,3). Para algunos electrolíticos usé valores próximos por arriba. No son críticos; de hecho para C16 instalé uno de 2200µF en lugar de 1000. Los radiadores para los BC141 están construidos con dos trozos de tubo de aluminio, cortados longitudinalmente para poder abrirlos un poco y que entrasen a presión. 

Adjunto unos retratos del bicho ya montado durante las pruebas y varias fotos de las ondas visualizadas en el osciloscopio, todas hechas con mi móvil de 10 años  . La "foto 2" fue tomada con carga artificial de 8 ohms y a máxima potencia sin recorte (la simetría se ajusta con P1). Salen unos 15,6w rms a 44 volts de alimentación. La 3 y 4 son con onda cuadrada de 40 y 7000 Hz respectivamente. Como se ve, la respuesta a los graves es pobre. Con onda senoidal esto no se aprecia y la respuesta sale plana entre 30Hz y 40KHz +/- 1dB. A los agudos responde bastante bien (se ven sobreimpulsos) aunque el tiempo de subida es mejorable. 

Las demás fotos fueron hechas tras suplementar 3 condensadores con objeto de reforzar los graves. C1 se llevó hasta un poco más del µF, C4 a unos 1000µF y C16 a 4400µF. Aunque la cosa se ve mejor, la inclinación de los techos de la onda cuadrada aún supera el 40-50%   y hemos empeorado algo los agudos. La última (foto 7) corresponde a la superposición de las ondas de salida y entrada. Se ve que el propio amplificador del generador basado en el XR2206 ya inclina algo...

Algunas medidas obtenidas durante las pruebas:

-Potencia de salida: 15,6w rms. a 44v y 8 ohms.
-Sensibidad de entrada: aprox 950mV p.a.p. a 15w/8ohms. 
-Consumo: 1 amperio con y sin señal.
-Respuesta de frecuencia: 30Hz a 40KHz (onda senoidal).
-Distorsión armónica a 875Hz y 14w de salida: aprox 1,2% (descontado el 0,3% del generador)

Resumiendo: el chisme salió funcionando a la primera y no se quemó nada, lo cual no es poco  . El engendro es estable pero voluminoso, poco económico en su construcción y en rendimiento. Tiene distorsión armónica alta y mala respuesta a los graves. No lo recomiendo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Brillante trabajo y aporte técnico, pero no puedo resistirme a cuestionarte sobre la pregunta que más me gusta hacer siempre, máxime a un buen técnico como tú, ????? Como suena para ti con buena música y buenos baffles ?????
Lo de los graves era esperable, menos 1 dB a 30 Hz de respuesta por abajo NO es un dato malo por la ingeniería del circuito, pero creo que si quitas la resistencia de carga y pones unos buenos baffles a la salida y la música que te agrada desde una buena fuente a la entrada el sonido te animará a montar el otro canal.
Monte hace unos días en el campo un Sinclair ( ver en el  foro del mismo las fotos ) y sólo disponía de un soldador JBC de 15 watios ( me volvió loco soldar lo que requería más temperatura ) y un voltímetro ( no un polímetro ) y cuando le puse buena música y buenos baffles me di cuenta que sonaba maravillosamente.
Por favor comenta tus impresiones subjetivas de escucha.
Enhorabuena por el circuito, gracias y un saludo.


----------



## moncada

Muchas gracias compañero. He montado este grill por curiosidad y para experimentar pero vista la respuesta a los graves no tengo intención de armar el gemelo para el estéreo y menos aún de jugar con los altavoces. Los instrumentos no engañan y lo medible no tiene discusión. Ya hay bastantes ingredientes en una cadena de audio que pueden "adobar" el sonido original como para introducir un amplificador mediocre, habiendo cientos de diseños mucho mejores a los que echar mano. En caso de optimizarlo hasta un mínimo aceptable, publicaría aquí los resultados y me animaría a probarlo con música, mientras no. Gracias de nuevo por tu interés.

Un abrazo.


----------



## moncada

He cometido un error durante las medidas de distorsión, quizás influido por mi escepticismo con este amplificador. He probado con el generador Trio AG-202A, que llevar desmultiplicación en el mando de frecuencia, y pude afinar mejor. La distorsión a 875Hz, 4300Hz y 14KHz ronda el 0,15%. A 44Hz sube a un 0,6%. La razón de estas frecuencias tan particulares se debe a los valores de capacidad elegidos para los filtros de frecuencia fija. La distorsión ahora es aceptable. Queda pendiente resolver la falta de respuesta a los bajos...

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

moncada dijo:


> He cometido un error durante las medidas de distorsión, quizás influido por mi escepticismo con este amplificador. He probado con el generador Trio AG-202A, que llevar desmultiplicación en el mando de frecuencia, y pude afinar mejor. La distorsión a 875Hz, 4300Hz y 14KHz ronda el 0,15%. A 44Hz sube a un 0,6%. La razón de estas frecuencias tan particulares se debe a los valores de capacidad elegidos para los filtros de frecuencia fija. La distorsión ahora es aceptable. Queda pendiente resolver la falta de respuesta a los bajos...
> 
> Saludos.



¿Habrá posibilidad que midas slew rate y PSRR a los 100 Hz?

Los niveles de THD que has medido en esta última oportunidad están bastante bien alineados con los que pude constatar en simulación . Acordate que el XR2206 tiene una distorsión típica de 0,5 % (lo cual puede enmascarar la distorsión propia de este amplificador).

Lo de la limitación en bajas frecuencias creo es mejorable muy marginalmente, por más que cambies importantemente el valor de alguno de los grandes condensadores electrolíticos. Es el diseño en sí el que te limita a ello. Un tercer canal clásico en AB o D para un sub, sería un buen complemento como para armar un lindo sistema 2.1.

Saludos


----------



## moncada

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Habrá posibilidad que midas slew rate


Disculpa por no haberte contestado antes pero me enredé con varias cosas a la vez. De slew rate ni idea. Nunca he medido ese parámetro en etapas de potencia pero a 100Hz el trazo vertical no se aprecia en mi osciloscopio analógico. A 10KHz sí, y me salen unos 2µS de tiempo de subida (¿rise time?). Es que mi inglés...  No sé si eso te sirve. Adjunto foto hecha anteayer. La base de tiempos está en 5µs/div. De todas formas, esa medida entendí que te la daba el simulador y dada la aproximación con el real...




> y PSRR a los 100 Hz?


 Pues tampoco sé que es eso...  Habrá que preguntar a un técnico...



> . Acordate que el XR2206 tiene una distorsión típica de 0,5 % (lo cual puede enmascarar la distorsión propia de este amplificador).


. Ya lo tuve en cuenta. El caso es que pensaba que el engendro autoconstruido con su oscilador BF y medidor THD llevaba XR2206 (como el generador que uso normalmente, tb. autoconstruido hace más de 30 años) pero al abrirlo ví un TL074 en Puente de Wien. Ni me acordaba. Aprovechando el despliegue retoqué el pote de distorsión del XR2206 (me salía un 1,2% ) y se quedó en 0,5% y de ahí no baja. Con onda senoidal mejor usaré el Trio que además afina mejor la frecuencia para los filtros.




> Lo de la limitación en bajas frecuencias creo es mejorable muy marginalmente, por más que cambies importantemente el valor de alguno de los grandes condensadores electrolíticos.


 Te aseguro que eso es un defecto no exclusivo de este amplificador y si probaras con onda cuadrada unos cuantos tipos te sorprenderías de lo que sacan... He medido amplis con el STK465, STK436 y otros en clase AB a base de componentes discretos y tienen el mismo problema. Ese defecto está mucho más atenuado en el STK4192II , el TDA1514A  ó el HA1397  por citar algunos ejemplos. Este era mi primer clase A de estado sólido y lo monté para experimentar, sin mayores pretensiones. Después de consultar mis apuntes dí con la forma de mejorar el defecto y es (aparte de suplementar los valores citados) corregir el retardo de grupo en la realimentación. Sustituyendo 2k2 por 680 más 1k5 y en paralelo con ésta 47µF. Así los techos a 40Hz no sobrepasan el 40% de inclinación.  

Para liarla más, dejo una pequeña guía de aplicación de la onda cuadrada, escaneada de unas fotocopias hechas de estudiante    A ver si encuentro más material sobre el tema...

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

El slew rate rondaría los 7,7 V / useg, ya que se alcanza a ver en la cuadrícula de tu osciloscopio 15,4 V pico (es decir, unos 7.7 divisiones con escala vertical de 2 Voltios / división) y una caída en 2 useg aprox.

Para el PSRR, un método muy rudimentario contemplaría cortocircuitar la entrada de señal y medir el ruido debido "casi" exclusivamente al ripple de alimentación en la salida del amplificador y el ruido de ripple en el rail de alimentación (digo "casi", porque tendrías superpuesto además algún posible ruido propio de los componentes al ruido de ripple). Ambas mediciones en AC. Luego, se hace el cociente entre ambas lecturas (salida amp / rail). Lo que dé se expresa luego en dB. Un buen número puede rondar los 60 dB aprox.

La obtención del PSRR da pié a poder definir luego la relación de señal a ruido en la salida del amplificador (SNR).

Saludos

Edit: recordá que para definir enteramente el slew rate deberías inyectar una señal cuadrada con voltajes picos simétricos respecto de 0 Voltios (es decir, voltajes positivos y negativos). Muy posiblemente, las velocidades de crecimiento de la onda den diferentes entre ambos semiciclos. El que limita es el más bajo de ambos.


----------



## moncada

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El slew rate rondaría los 7,7 V / useg, ya que se alcanza a ver en la cuadrícula de tu osciloscopio 15,4 V pico (es decir, unos 7.7 divisiones con escala vertical de 2 Voltios / división) y una caída en 2 useg aprox.


Me has hecho rescatar el engendro del cajón... . Te aseguro que a 100 Hz es imposible apreciar en mi osciloscopio ninguna pendiente en los flancos porque al aumentar la frecuencia de barrido (de ms a µs) para intentar medirla, pierdes la visualización del trazo vertical. A 10KHz sí es apreciable y lo puedes ver en la última foto.



> Para el PSRR, un método muy rudimentario contemplaría cortocircuitar la entrada de señal y medir el ruido debido "casi" exclusivamente al ripple de alimentación en la salida del amplificador y el ruido de ripple en el rail de alimentación (digo "casi", porque tendrías superpuesto además algún posible ruido propio de los componentes al ruido de ripple). Ambas mediciones en AC. Luego, se hace el cociente entre ambas lecturas (salida amp / rail). Lo que dé se expresa luego en dB. Un buen número puede rondar los 60 dB aprox.
> La obtención del PSRR da pié a poder definir luego la relación de señal a ruido en la salida del amplificador (SNR).


 Aaaah..., entiendo que eso del PSRR significa ruido... Es muy bajo, y pese a que la etapa consume 1A en reposo, he medido 1mV p.a.p. de rizado residual de 100Hz, nada sorprendente gracias a ese "filtro en pi" extra intercalado en la línea positiva de alimentación (también lo estoy alimentando con dos fuentes de laboratorio en serie). Para obtener la relación señal-ruido (S/N), he instalado una resistencia de 1k en paralelo con la entrada (para simular el ruido térmico de una etapa anterior) tomando como referencia los 30v p.a.p. sobre 8 ohms a 1KHz y me salen unos 89dB. Supongo que utilizando resistencias de película metálica y transistores más modernos y de bajo ruido (para empezar un BC559, BC149 ó BC179 a la entrada) se mejoraría la medida. Para optimizar la respuesta en frecuencia, también hay bichos más rápidos que los veteranos 2N3055 usados a la salida. 




> Edit: recordá que para definir enteramente el slew rate deberías inyectar una señal cuadrada con voltajes picos simétricos respecto de 0 Voltios (es decir, voltajes positivos y negativos). Muy posiblemente, las velocidades de crecimiento de la onda den diferentes entre ambos semiciclos. El que limita es el más bajo de ambos.



Gracias por el tutorial, pero el slew rate te lo cedo a tí, que estás mucho más instruido. De todas formas, esa característica no suele verse en amplificadores comerciales y me parece pedirle demasiado a un diseño experimental. A mi entender, nos hemos dejado otros parámetros más importantes, como la distorsión de intermodulación (no sé como medirla), mucho más molesta al oído que la THD, o el factor de amortiguamiento (Damping). 

A favor de esta barbacoa transistorizada, debo decir que aguanta bien las perrerías que se le hagan. Con señal de entrada para potencia máxima, le he conectado una carga de 1 ohm y la protección ha funcionado; lo he dejado sin carga y tampoco ha saltado nada. Otro punto positivo es que no necesita ajustar la corriente de reposo. Con unas manoplas de horno para evitar quemaduras y un extintor a mano, puede ser un buen artefacto para principiantes.

En fin, dejo otros apuntes sobre medidas en amplificadores por si son de utilidad. Va en tres partes debido a que en una excedía el tamaño máximo admitido.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Navegando por la web, me he encontrado en un foro italiano (usar traductor de google ) éstos, a mi juicio, fantásticos circuitos:

http://www.tforumhifi.com/t12203-amplificatore-in-pura-classe-a-single-ended-prima-parte

http://www.tforumhifi.com/t34280-amplificatore-a-bjt-da-4-w-in-classe-a

http://www.tforumhifi.com/t16918-jlh-amplifier-class-a-version-2000


Espero que sean de vuestro agrado ( Diego, a tu salud ) y los disfruteis.
Un abrazo.


Para que no os canseis mucho, traducidos:



https://translate.google.es/transla...a-single-ended-prima-parte&edit-text=&act=url


https://translate.google.es/transla...e-a-bjt-da-4-w-in-classe-a&edit-text=&act=url


https://translate.google.es/transla...ifier-class-a-version-2000&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## moncada

Sí señor, una buena cosecha. Intentaremos ponernos al día...

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

El segundo enlace que has subido, Juan Carlos, se parece muchísimo al BBB13 que he desarrollado aquí en el foro, con la gran diferencia que el mío emplea mosfets a la salida en lugar de BJTs (entre otras cositas). El BBB13 es un amplificador que me ha sorprendido enormemente, por su excelente desempeño a pesar de su total simpleza. Creo, humildemente, que el BBB13 lo debería superar con buen márgen, ya que los mosfets fuertemente polarizados tienden a comportarse más lineales que sus pares BJTs, operando en similar punto de trabajo. Existen posteriores mejoras al BBB13: un cuarto transistor que ayuda en mantener la corriente de bías de salida independiente de la variación del voltaje de alimentación; mejora del PSRR; reducción de ruido de Johnson; ajuste de offset de salida; agregado de un par bastode; etc. Subí también una variante con Darlington a la salida, aunque con inferior desempeño al original con mosfets.

Saludos


----------



## moncada

No sabía del hilo del ampli Bueno-Bonito-Barato    Tomo nota del último esquema, el del post #56.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Curioso circuito.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lucho LP

Saludos a todos antes que nada! 
Quería comentar que armé un prototipo del diseño original sin modificaciones y suena excelente!
Lo tengo trabajando a baja potencia durante horas en el taller, en mono, y la calidad es impresionante.
Eso si, calienta de lo lindo, pero vale muchísimo la pena armarlo.
Ya estoy en camino a diseñar una linda placa stereo porque me parece un amplificador espectacular para escuchar jazz.
Gracias por el aporte!
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lucho LP dijo:


> Lo tengo trabajando a baja potencia durante horas en el taller, en mono, y la calidad es impresionante.


 
No nos mientas  , será a bajo volumen , la potencia es siempre la misma


----------



## Lucho LP

Ciertamente!!! Buena observación.
A bajo volumen, con dos cajas de 15' con driver de 1' en serie (16Ω) y alimentado a ±17VCC.
Francamente, un sonido excelente.
Un aporte muy valioso para todo el que quiera incursionar en la clase A.
Abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , vengo juntando cosas para armarme uno


----------



## Lucho LP

Estimados amigos, luego de mucha dedicación a este tema, finalmente conseguí armar la versión stereo de este amplificador, que ya me había gustado de entrada por su calidad sonora.
Está en modo prototipo porque lentamente voy chatarreando de aquí y de allá para dejarlo bién armadito.
Un amigazo me regaló una vieja power Rohm destruida, que aunque les parezca mentira, primero se inundó en el famoso 2 de Abril en La Plata y al poco tiempo, lo quedaba del local se incendió y decidieron tirarla a la basura por su pésimo estado 
En fin, rescaté cosas muy interesantes como el trafo toroidal, rectificadores, electrolíticos de 10.000uF, disipador, gabinete, entradas, salidas etc... de hecho, utilicé una parte de los transistores de potencia Toshiba 2sc5200 (dos por canal).
De a poquito lo voy acomodando, pero ya suena; y como!!!
La verdad, aprendí muchísimo en todo este post y agradezco enormemente los aportes compartidos.
Les dejo una foto de como va la cosa.
Un abrazo, gracias y saludos.-


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Enhorabuena Lucho LP por el fantástico montaje que estás realizando. También me ha llamado mucho la atención (gratamente) el PCB y la disposición de los componentes que dista mucho del original de la primera página.
¿¿¿¿ Que circuito has montado ????. Por favor si eres tan amble compártelo.
Gracias, reitero mis felicitaciones y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Lucho LP

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Enhorabuena Lucho LP por el fantástico montaje que estás realizando. También me ha llamado mucho la atención (gratamente) el PCB y la disposición de los componentes que dista mucho del original de la primera página.
> ¿¿¿¿ Que circuito has montado ????. Por favor si eres tan amble compártelo.
> Gracias, reitero mis felicitaciones y recibe un cordial saludo.



Estimado Juan Carlos, muchas gracias!
El circuito es exactamente el mismo que se plantea en el primer posteo, solamente que yo hice mis PCB's ajustados a los elementos que tenía para montarlo.
Vas a ver por ejemplo que el BD139 está corrido del centro porque aproveché hasta los agujeros que estaban hechos en el disipador 
Los subo en formato PDF para que los puedan ver todos, pero si a alguien le interesa y quiere hacer modificaciones, también podría subir el proyecto completo, que está hecho en KICAD. 
Saludos!!

PD. El esquema está hecho en stereo, y la placa que subo es de un solo canal, para este caso es el canal derecho. Aclaro esto para que se puedan guiar con la numeración de componentes, que en el esquema, es el canal de la parte superior.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias, me llamó la atención porque el circuito original usa 2 transistores finales en paralelo y tú sólo uno; también me llamó la atención que tengas en contacto térmico el excitador BD con los finales, dado que su misión no es ajustar el bias al variar sus parámetros con la temperatura de los finales, ya habrás comprobado que éstos circuitos se calientan más que un pastor en una casa de citas, de ahí que el BD más que refrigerarse, creo que lo que hace es calentarse, observa la estabilidad tras varias horas de funcionamiento. En todo caso reitero mis felicitaciones por el circuito tan compacto y estético que te ha quedado.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lucho LP

Gracias por las observaciones! 
Armé el circuito con lo que tenía por eso usé menos transistores de salida.
No tengo un gran conocimiento de electrónica y puse asi el BD por pura ignorancia...
De hecho al cabo de unas horas de funcionamiento, empecé a escuchar ruidos locos y supongo que algo debe tener que ver ese grosero error... 
Ahí lo dejé por el momento, en cuanto tenga un rato lo voy a corregir y voy a armar un par de placas nuevas ya más decentes. 
Sigo adelante con eso, gracias por la colaboración!
Saludos.


----------



## Lucho LP

Acá dejo la placa corregida, de acuerdo a la muy buena observación de Juan Carlos.
El esquemático es el mismo, así que si anda algún moderador aburrido y quiere fusionar la actualización con el mensaje anterior, quedaría todo ordenado.
Saludos y gracias.-


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Lucho, comentario offtopic, tengo una hija de 9 años (a mis 51) y acabo de venir de urgencias porque tiene fiebre y malestar (un virus y no informático ) y me ha atendido una Doctora fantástica ¡¡¡¡¡ de Buenos Aires !!!!! paisana tuya, aquí en Valencia, España.
Un saludo.


----------



## Lucho LP

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Lucho, comentario offtopic, tengo una hija de 9 años (a mis 51) y acabo de venir de urgencias porque tiene fiebre y malestar (un virus y no informático ) y me ha atendido una Doctora fantástica ¡¡¡¡¡ de Buenos Aires !!!!! paisana tuya, aquí en Valencia, España.
> Un saludo.



Espero que mejore pronto Juan Carlos.
Un abrazo!


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, Lucho gracias por el aporte, me ha gustado tu pcb, en cuanto pueda me gustaría montarla, lo que no tengo muy claro es al utilizar sólo 2 transistores a la salida en vez de 4 como el original posteado por tecnideso (gracias) si eso será un problema.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Rulfo, esa duda también se la sugerí a LUCHO, mira por favor el datasheet de los finales usados por LUCHO y compáralos con el 2N3055, creo que SI podría dar a basto el usado con respecto a un par de 2N3055 ya que creo que es mucho más potente; de memoria creo recordar que ha de lidiar con una intensidad de reposo de 3,5 A (ojo éste dato es el peor, ya que a plena potencia la intensidad baja). Eso sí, refrigeración "industrial" para éste tipo de amplificadores.
Un saludo.
P.D.: Tras separar en el rediseño del PCB el excitador BD, éste se ha de refrigerar con un disipador idóneo para éste encapsulado y con independencia térmica de los finales, sin contacto con ellos.


----------



## Lucho LP

No teman por los transistores, los 5200 se bancan el trabajo perfectamente. Yo los tengo alimentados con +-17V, el bias en 2A y un offset de 5mV.
La temperatura del disipador es pareja y ronda los 65 grados Celsius.
Calienta que es una hermosura y suena muy muy bien.
Ya separé los BD del disipador y la estabilidad mejoró notablemente.
Armenlo sin miedo que es un lindo proyecto.
Saludos!

Nota: para la calibración que estoy usando, no hace falta refrigeración en los BD porque no pasan de los 30 grados Celsius.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás al BD tengas que ponerle otro pequeño disipador aparte , eso lo advertía el Dr Zoildberg , extraido de la página de Self .

Inclusive , los amplificadores sencillos armados con salidas de encapsulado Darlington , sufren de ese inconveniente

Saludos !


----------



## Lucho LP

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás al BD tengas que ponerle otro pequeño disipador aparte , eso lo advertía el Dr Zoildberg , extraido de la página de Self .
> 
> Inclusive , los amplificadores sencillos armados con salidas de encapsulado Darlington , sufren de ese inconveniente
> 
> Saludos !



Ok! Yo lo tengo funcionando así y va bien, pero no se que podría pasar si subo el Bias. En cuanto pueda corrijo de nuevo el PCB para que se pueda poner un pequeño disipador y te pido que actualices los archivos.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , dale


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, la diferencia entre ambos si no he interpretado mal los datasheet, seria:
la tension soportada, 60v en el el 2n3055 a los 230v en el 2sc5200, la dissipacion de 115w del 2n3055 a los 150w del 2sc5200, la corriente en ambos seria de 15a, y se supone que el 2sc5200 es un transistor muy utilizado y recomendado  para circuitos de audio, Lucho si no me equivoco en la ultima pcb que has diseñado se le podria poner sin ningun problema un disipador de esos de los llamado tipo uña, al bd139.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate los BD239  y  BD539  y complementarios


----------



## Lucho LP

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, la diferencia entre ambos si no he interpretado mal los datasheet, seria:
> la tension soportada, 60v en el el 2n3055 a los 230v en el 2sc5200, la dissipacion de 115w del 2n3055 a los 150w del 2sc5200, la corriente en ambos seria de 15a, y se supone que el 2sc5200 es un transistor muy utilizado y recomendado  para circuitos de audio, Lucho si no me equivoco en la ultima pcb que has diseñado se le podria poner sin ningun problema un disipador de esos de los llamado tipo uña, al bd139.
> Saludos.



Supongo que debe caber sin ningún problema, realmente no lo probé porque simplemente "los despegué" del disipador y los doblé hacia atrás para hacer las pruebas.
Los medí con un termómetro digital y con los parámetros que di antes no superan los 30°C.
Con esas medidas, logré una calidad de audio muy buena como para escuchar mis discos de Chick Corea y a mi me sobra.
Suena genial.
Saludos!


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, ya va faltando menos, de ratito en ratito, ansioso por escuchar el monstruo...
Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, ya esta funcionando ,
Alimentado con 12vAc, dos condensadores de 4700uf por rama, y un puente de diodos de 35A, 
lo he tenido unos 15 minutos  en funcionamiento con una bombilla de 100w en serie, la tension a la salida hacia el altavoz rondando los 0mV,  el bias en unos 180mv sobre una resistencia de 0r11 (dos de 0R22 en paralelo) igual a unos 163mA, me imagino que ahora al quitarle la bombilla en serie y volverlo a poner en funcionamiento, habra que volver a controlar el BIAS, temperatura en el disipador rondando los 50 grados, , y mira que pensaba que con ese gran disipador ni calentaria...
Una duda que me surge, ¿como podría calcular cuanto watios me entrega en clase a dependiendo del valor en que se encuentre el bias?, y asi pode saber cual seria su valor correcto para tener toda potencia en clase a, y no quedarme corto ni pasarme con un excesivo valor del bias.
Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, pues ya está en marcha, ahora el tema es que pensaba alimentarlo con un transformador, pero dado que hay un consumo de 3'5 A por etapa, y dicho transformado es de 7.33A, no se si habrá problemas al ir tan justo, ya que tengo dos transformadores a simple vista idénticos, había pensado conectarlo  en paralelo o como ustedes mejor me recomienden...
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, pues ya está en marcha, ahora el tema es que pensaba alimentarlo con un transformador, pero dado que hay un consumo de 3'5 A por etapa, y dicho transformado es de 7.33A, no se si habrá problemas al ir tan justo, ya que tengo dos transformadores a simple vista idénticos, había pensado conectarlo  en paralelo o como ustedes mejor me recomienden...
> Gracias y Saludos


?Que tal un transformador toroide alimentando cada canal independente , te quedaria de lujo!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Loeps.


----------



## rulfo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Que tal un transformador toroide alimentando cada canal independente , te quedaria de lujo!.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Loeps.



y la entrada de audio seria, por ejemplo proveniente desde  un movil, r para un canal y l para el otro canal y la masa proveniente de movil para un canal y tambien para el otro canal, de esta forma la tierra de ambos amplificadores estarias unidas por la masa del movil, ¿asi estaria bien?no se si me he explicado bien.
Gracias


----------



## Diego German

Creo que debes unir las masas de las fuentes, seria mejor para para disminuir la resisitividad y evitar ruidos en el ampli.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

rulfo dijo:


> y la entrada de audio seria, por ejemplo proveniente desde  un movil, r para un canal y l para el otro canal y la masa proveniente de movil para un canal y tambien para el otro canal, de esta forma la tierra de ambos amplificadores estarias unidas por la masa del movil, ¿asi estaria bien?no se si me he explicado bien.
> Gracias


!Sin problemas algun!.
Debes poner los dos secundarios en série respechando lo faseamento , rectificar con una puente de 4 diodos y dos generosos capacitores electroliticos tanbien en serie para fornir la tensión de alimentación simectrica (+15V y -15V)., la suma de los dos secundarios y capacitores electroliticos  es la tierra o masa. 
!Bueno desahollo!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

A mi juicio comparto la opinión de Daniel, un trafo, rectificador y filtro por canal, es la solución más cara, pero sin duda la mejor; eso sí, tendrás que ir experimentando con el tema de las masas por los ruidos.
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973

O podés analizar alguna de estas variantes .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-clase-alta-fidelidad-auriculares-148374/#post1168563


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Una posible solución válida: http://sound.whsites.net/project04.htm
y algo que tal vez ayude: http://sound.whsites.net/project15.htm


----------



## diegomj1973

Tomando de referencia el esquema de Lucho LP, si se particiona la resistencia R3 y R13 en dos de 4K7 cada una y, se efectúa un "bootstrapeado" mediante condensador electrolítico de 100 uF hacia + VCC, se mejora el PSRR en los 100 Hz (6,3 dB según simulación) .

Un multiplicador de capacitancias no sería descabellado para el JLH, aunque tiene su costo adicional, ya que requiere de elementos de paso acordes a la corriente de bías, con su respectivo disipador de calor (bastaaaaante generoso ).

El PSRR del JLH del esquema de Lucho LP está en el orden de los 42 dB en los 100 Hz muy aprox. (habría que hacer la medición real, para saberlo al detalle) y, con ese valor y con condensadores de 9400 uF por rama (según lo utilizado por rulfo) la relación señal a ruido máxima estaría en los 65 dB muy aprox. (bajo un bías de 1,63 A por canal). No es un valor muy alto que digamos. Si se alimenta dos canales desde un mismo transformador, se duplica el valor de ripple y la relación señal a ruido máxima cae a 62 dB muy aprox. => . Todo suponiendo 10 W sobre 8 ohmios, por canal.

Desde el site del mismo amplificador hay una excelente fuente regulada sugerida:


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, pensaba hacerlo así, un transformador para cada amplificador, utilizar unos 5 condensadores de 2200uf por rama, 22000uf por cada fuente, lo que no tengo claro si la tierra que proviene del móvil ( del jack como se ve en la imagen, disculpen por el esquema) se conectado a de esa manera, o habrá problemas de ruidos, Gracias.


----------



## diegomj1973

Mejor el esquema de la foto de la derecha que has subido y empleando un transformador por canal (hay que duplicarlo, simplemente).

Por lo de la masa, no te hagas problema, ya que al emplear el esquema sugerido generás una referencia de 0V bien limpia. Solo procurá que por la masa de la señal de entrada no circulen otras corrientes del circuito más que la de esa misma señal.

Intentá implementar el "bootstrapeado" que te sugerí para la fuente de corriente "ring of two" que alimenta al transistor de entrada.


----------



## rulfo

En el lugar de la r de 10k, ¿colocar dos en paralelos de 4k7?
Y el condensador de 100uf no se desde que  punto hay que conectarlo hacia el positivo...
Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973

Así:



Eso te hace 6,3 dB más silencioso al amplificador (midiendo en 100 Hz), sin señal aplicada y el gasto adicional es mínimo en comparación a otras técnicas . Acordate que todo esfuerzo adicional en alimentar de la forma más "limpia" al transistor de entrada redunda en un amplificador más detallado en los pasajes menos estridentes de la señal.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, gracias Diego, en cuanto pueda hago el cambio, una dudilla que me ronda la cabeza ,hay forma de que yo pueda calcular en que valor tengo que dejar el bias para que los watios entregados sean todos en clase A, para no pasarme o quedarme corto en la regulación, no se si me explico...
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, gracias Diego, en cuanto pueda hago el cambio, una dudilla que me ronda la cabeza ,hay forma de que yo pueda calcular en que valor tengo que dejar el bias para que los watios entregados sean todos en clase A, para no pasarme o quedarme corto en la regulación, no se si me explico...
> Gracias y Saludos



Ok. Si los transistores de salida se encuentran cercanamente apareados, la corriente de reposo debe ajustarse idealmente a la mitad del valor de pico que circula por el parlante a su menor impedancia esperable y a la mayor potencia que le desees extraer en clase A pura.

En el caso del JLH, se ajusta a un porcentaje mayor que la mitad (si no recuerdo mal, un 40% mayor). De todos modos, no te alejes tanto arriba del 15% de los 7,33 A de tus trafos, porque se van a recalentar durante mucho tiempo de uso.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, pues ayer le conecté uno de los nuevos transformadores que tengo de 15-0-15, y noté que el  sonido era demasiado bajo, (inyectado desde un movil) 
Realizó mediciones sin carga, y a la salida del transformador tengo entre ambas ramas 32,4v en ac,
Y a la salida de la fuente, entre ambas ramas 42,7v en dc, parece ser que las mediciones son las correctas, y ahora con carga, con el amplificador conectado, y un bias con una regulación de 180mV, con un consumo de 1.5A por rama a la salida del tranformador (según multimetro)  las mediciones son las siguientes:
A la salida del transformador entre ambas ramas 12,2 v en ac, y a la salida de la fuente entre ambas ramas 14,5v en dc, , el puente de diodos se pone bien caliente (35A, 1000v) utilizó una fuente con 2 condensadores de 4700uf por rama, con los dos transformadores de los que dispongo me hace lo mismo, ¿problema de los transformadores?
Gracias y Saludos.

Un dato por si puede afectar, he utilizado una bombilla en serie de 100w.


¿Es posible que la lampara me este bajando demasiado la tension de alimentacion del transformador? 
probare con una de mas watios a ver que pasa...
Pues si, eso era, con la lámpara de 100w me baja la tensión de alimentación (220v) a 113v, con dos bombillas en serie de 200w y 100w (300w) sube a 180v, ¿esto es normal??
Ya no me fío a conectarlo sin bombilla en serie...
¿Que me dicen?


----------



## shevchenko

Los bombillos ponelos entre sí en paralelo (pero en serie con la entrada del transformador)
sabes que cae mucho el voltaje por que el bombillo comienza a encender su filamento!
yo creo que si ya no tenes problemas de temperatura, ruido ni distorcion podes usarlo sin bombillo... 
yo lo que hacía es poner un fusible en la entrada del trafo (ac) 220v x1A  son 220w  puedes usar uno mas pequeño teniendo en cuenta que cuando el trafo carga los caps hay un pico de consumo...


Saludos!


----------



## rulfo

Buenas,el fusible si lo utilizó, lo intercalo en la fase de alimentacion del transformador,  en este caso he puesto uno de 500mA, lo que desconocía es el conectar las bombillas en paralero entre sí, mejor que añadir varias en serie, es el primer amplificador en clase A que monto y el tema del consumo me hace ser más precavido, le quitaré la bombilla en serie ¡y algo pasará!!
Gracias y Saludos:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> ...es el primer amplificador en clase A que monto y el tema del consumo me hace ser más precavido, *le quitaré la bombilla en serie ¡y algo pasará!!*


----------



## rulfo

Doctor, espero de no presenciar fuegos artifiales...


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, pues ya le quite la bombilla en serie, y lo primero que paso fusible de 500mA (retardado) en el primario fundido, lo cambio por uno de 2a (normal) que era el que tenia a mano y hay van las mediciones:

-Consumo en el primario de unos 500mA, en el arranque se mete en 1,4A.
-Bias en unos 280mV, no puedo bajarlo mas, la duda es que si sera un valor correcto.
-Consumo en la rama positiva que sale desde  la fuente al amplificador, 2.5A
-Tension de salida desde la fuente al amplificador entre + y -, 38,6V DC
-Tension de salida al altavoz entre 0 y 6 mV DC

Temperatura en el disipador unos 45grados, con un ventilador soplando a 6v.
Sonido 

Gracias Y Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

Esas mediciones son de un solo canal?


----------



## rulfo

Si, de un sólo canal.


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Si, de un sólo canal.



Una disipación en reposo de algo más de 47,625 W por transistor es muy excesiva (además de peligrosa) y te va hacer hervir esos transformadores. Procurá mantenerte por debajo de 1/6 de la capacidad de potencia máxima de esos transistores, ya que de lo contrario corren serio riesgo de dañarse irremediablemente y, en el preciso instante del daño, pueden llevarse puesto tus parlantes (de no mediar un protector adecuado para los mismos).

Personalmente, te sugeriría mantenerlos a no mucho más de los 25 W de disipación c/u (si los disipadores están a la altura para ello y más hablando de ese tipo de encapsulado plástico). Esa disipación se da con una corriente de bías en torno de 1,3 A aproximadamente.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Gracias Diego, no consigo bajar el valor del bias, ya lo tengo al mínimo, ¿puede ser por estar utilizando dos resistencia de 0R22 en paralelo para cada emisor, y no la0r1 recomendada en el circuito?


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Gracias Diego, no consigo bajar el valor del bias, ya lo tengo al mínimo, ¿puede ser por estar utilizando dos resistencia de 0R22 en paralelo para cada emisor, y no la0r1 recomendada en el circuito?



Tomando como referencia el esquema subido por LuchoLP, hay que aumentar R5 y RV2 (o R15 y RV4, viendo el otro canal), para disminuir la corriente de bías. Luego, reajustar el offset de voltaje de salida, ya que los ajustes de corriente de bías y offset de voltaje de salida no son totalmente independientes entre sí (existen incidencias cruzadas).

La resistencia de emisor influye poco en la corriente de bías (por los bajos valores que generalmente toma). Por el contrario, 0.11 ohmio frente a 0.1 ohmio hace un poquito más estable a la etapa de salida frente a las variaciones de algunos factores o parámetros (sean de los componentes del propio circuito y/o estímulos externos como la temperatura).

Lo que sucede básicamente con tu circuito es que los 2SC5200 empleados ofrecen una ganancia de corriente algo mayor, en el rango de operación de corriente de salida típica para el diseño original del amplificador, en comparación a la de los transistores de salida que previó el diseñador. De necesitar emplear transistores más modernos y no discontinuados como el MJ480, es necesario redimensionar las dos resistencias que conforman el bootstrap (R5 y RV2) para que la corriente no se vaya al diablo (más en el caso de emplear los 2SC5200 en lugar de los MJ15003, para los últimos cuales se han readaptado algunas versiones que pululan por la web). Habría que apoyarse en simulaciones para hacerlo bien. Como orientación muy burda para probar: 270 ohmios para R5 y 1K para RV2, para operar dentro del rango de corriente que te he sugerido.

Como dato interesante, el bías varía con el voltaje de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Muy Buenas.

Diego gracias por dedicarme parte de tu tiempo, y enseñarme tu valiosos conocimientos, es un placer.

Si no comprendo mal la forma de  calcular la disipacion de los transistores seria asi:

P= V x I
P=38,6V x 2,5A
P= 96,50W entre dos transistores de salida es igual a una disipación de 48,25W por transistor.
es lo que tengo actualmente.

y lo que me recomiendas seria una 1/6 del valor según el datasheet de los 2SC5200 (150W)

P=38,6V x 1,3A
P=50,18W, quedando los 25W de disipación por transistor.

En cuanto tenga un rato realizo los cambios recomendados para poder bajar el valor de Bias, y ya os cuento como va.

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Muy Buenas.
> 
> Diego gracias por dedicarme parte de tu tiempo, y enseñarme tu valiosos conocimientos, es un placer.
> 
> Si no comprendo mal la forma de  calcular la disipacion de los transistores seria asi:
> 
> P= V x I
> P=38,6V x 2,5A
> P= 96,50W entre dos transistores de salida es igual a una disipación de 48,25W por transistor.
> es lo que tengo actualmente.
> 
> y lo que me recomiendas seria una 1/6 del valor según el datasheet de los 2SC5200 (150W)
> 
> P=38,6V x 1,3A
> P=50,18W, quedando los 25W de disipación por transistor.
> 
> En cuanto tenga un rato realizo los cambios recomendados para poder bajar el valor de Bias, y ya os cuento como va.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo has entendido a la perfección !!! .

Con muy buena aproximación es así como lo has planteado.

Si uno desea ser más perfeccionista, sería necesario descontar la disipación en reposo que se desarrolla en cada resistencia de potencia asociada a los dos emisores de los transistores de salida (al ser de bajo valor óhmico, no alteran significativamente los resultados). Esas disipaciones en esas resistencias pueden estar en el orden de los 0,169 W cada una (con corriente de reposo de 1,3 A).

Existe una pequeña disipación de potencia adicional que deberíamos sumar a los resultados y es la que se produce en la juntura base - emisor de cada transistor de salida. Su valor ronda muy aproximadamente los 23 mW adicionales por transistor, valor que generalmente se desprecia por su extremada baja incidencia en los resultados. Se calcula por el producto del voltaje de operación de reposo VBE y la corriente de base de reposo.

Saludos

PD: cuando lo tengas marchando, coméntanos tus impresiones y cómo lo encuentras comparado al Sinclair Z-30 que has montado antes (operándolo en buena parte de su poderío en clase A), empleando en lo posible los mismos parlantes y fuente sonora para darnos tu opinión.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas.

He cambiado el RV2 de 500r por uno de 1k, y la R5 de 150r la he cambiado por varios valores, de 180r, 220r y 240r, y el resultado ha sido poder dejar el bias en un rango de 1.4 a 1.5A, (no lo puedo bajar mas) unos 29w por transistor, no he notado apenas diferencia en los valores citados de la R5, pienso que este bias si puede ser un valor seguro, queda pendiente las pruebas de sonido.

Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, se me quedo pendiente una duda que me ronda  por la cabeza, si mido el consumo del positivo entre la salida de la fuente y la entrada del amplificador, estando este a pleno rendimiento, en mi caso alrededor de 1,5A, cual sería la forma correcta de calcular el consumo que tengo en el transformador.
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Leé el contenido de estos dos enlaces que te dejo, que te puede resultar bastante revelador de cómo estimarlo o calcularlo aproximadamente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-muy-caliente-50624/

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/index15.html#post858629_

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Gracias Diego.
Mas que a la corriente que me  pueda entregar el transformador, me refiero a calcular el consumo que tengo en mi amplificador, si sabiendo que tengo un consumo(bias) de unos 1.5A 
¿como puedo calcular el consumo del amplificador?


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Gracias Diego.
> Mas que a la corriente que me  pueda entregar el transformador, me refiero a calcular el consumo que tengo en mi amplificador, si sabiendo que tengo un consumo(bias) de unos 1.5A
> ¿como puedo calcular el consumo del amplificador?



El valor medio de la corriente es ese 1,5 A que has medido y se mantiene constante en ese mismo valor al no inyectarle audio alguno en la entrada del amplificador. Para suplir ese valor de corriente media tendremos el correspondiente valor efectivo en el secundario del transformador y, del mismo modo, otro consecuente valor efectivo en el primario (considerando las mermas de rendimiento entre uno y otro lado del transformador). Luego, es simple estimar el consumo por hora de uso, si es justo eso lo que deseas calcular   .


----------



## rulfo

A eso me refiero, pensaba que hay que tener algún otro factor en cuenta, como un consumo por ambas ramas, positiva y negativa...

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

_Ojo a este pequeño detalle_:

Para dimensionar la fuente de alimentación de un amplificador como el de este mismo thread es necesario saber que la corriente que esté en condiciones de suplir cada rail, en las peores condiciones de impedancia y de excursión de la señal de salida (operando siempre en clase A), es al menos del doble de la de bías (en condiciones ideales, cosa que no es el caso particular de este amplificador). Esto es debido a que su etapa de salida debería operar en push pull (si las condiciones están debidamente dadas).

Si las condiciones de voltaje de alimentación, impedancia de carga y bías lo permiten, este mismo amplificador podría demandar bastante más del doble del valor del bías (obviamente, ya efectuando la transición al otro modo de operación).

En ambas situaciones, se ha considerado operando la salida dentro de la zona libre de recortes para la señal y, además, la corriente de las etapas previas a la etapa de salida es despreciable frente a la de bías.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, esa era la duda, que factores a tener en cuenta,en mi caso al disponer de dos transformadores de 7A, como ya comente en un post anterior pensaba alimentar cada canal con un transformador, pero claro al ver que el consumo era de  unos 1,5A por canal, pues digo 1,5 A por canal estimando a lo maximo 2A por canal, son 4A, con un solo transformador voy sobrado.
Gracias y disculpen el ser un poco pesado pero queria tenerlo claro, ayer prepare dos fuentes(made in quercus, gracias), poco a poco quiero tener este pequeño bicho bien montado, o por lo menos lo intentare.

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, esa era la duda, que factores a tener en cuenta,en mi caso al disponer de dos transformadores de 7A, como ya comente en un post anterior pensaba alimentar cada canal con un transformador, pero claro al ver que el consumo era de  unos 1,5A por canal, pues digo 1,5 A por canal estimando a lo maximo 2A por canal, son 4A, con un solo transformador voy sobrado.
> Gracias y disculpen el ser un poco pesado pero queria tenerlo claro, ayer prepare dos fuentes(made in quercus, gracias), poco a poco quiero tener este pequeño bicho bien montado, o por lo menos lo intentare.
> 
> Saludos.



Es que 1,5 A de corriente media por el amplificador no significan que sean también 1,5 A eficaces por el secundario del transformador . Te sugiero leas detenidamente todo el contenido de los enlaces que te he indicado (al menos, desde los posts marcados). Luego, con esos enlaces ya vistos, disipamos dudas menores.

Saludos

PD: como dato orientativo, suponiendo al amplificador en reposo y bajo condiciones de filtrado global ideal: el valor de la corriente media y el de la corriente eficaz que emplea el mismo (analizando un mismo rail), coinciden en valor. En cambio, el valor de la corriente media por los bobinados del transformador es cero, mientras que el valor eficaz por el bobinado secundario es distinto de cero y varias veces superior en valor al valor medio que demanda el mismo amplificador. La razón de estas diferencias en los tipos de corriente, de uno y otro lado del rectificador, es debida a la propia labor que deben llevar a cabo los condensadores de filtrado principal y en cómo inciden en la forma de la onda de la corriente. Los condensadores de filtrado principal entregan energía al amplificador durante un lapso de tiempo varias veces superior al del que emplean en cargarse, entonces, es razonable que la corriente que tomen para cargarse y sostener así el ciclo de funcionamiento indefinidamente, sea varias veces mayor en valor a la que entregan en un tiempo varias veces mayor que el empleado para la carga, todo para que el principio de la conservación de la energía se cumpla.

Recordá que los 1,5 A de corriente que has ajustado por canal en reposo son de corriente media. Los 7,333 A de tus trafos son de corriente eficaz.


----------



## tecnicdeso

De tanto en cuanto me doy una vuelta por los foros y me he alegrado de ver que habeis llevado el proyecto a la excelencia.

Efectivamente hay gente que modifica y va testeando, y con el tiempo evoluciona el diseño. 

Pero me alegra ver que fieles al original, con un buen montaje en stereo, hay quien lo utiliza.

A mis 42 la época de los cientos de watts ya pasó, y al final nos quedamos con lo mas selecto, y este proyecto es eso, un capricho selecto para oidos selectos. Lo demás, es para lo que es, simple trabajo.



Al fin y al cabo, los sonidistas de directo estamos tocados del oído, y yo no soy menos. Mas allá de los 10K, la mayoria de nosotros, ya no lo apreciamos demasiado...
Verán que les puse capturas con el osciloscopio, y es lo que importa, la fidelidad de la entrada hacia la salida.

Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, pues pille un rato y ya  tengo la fuente doble  casi lista, esto va despacito pero espero que con buena letra,
A ver que os parece, he utilizado 2x4700uf por rama y me pareció poco y le añadí otros dos condensadores de 2200uf por rama por debajo de la placa, es total unos 13800uf por rama,  y el protector de altavoces también está ya listo, para el 2020 cálculo más o menos que estará todo montado
Como ya comenté la idea era de utilizar un transformador de 7 A
Para cada canal, con  su fuente y  puente rectificador independiente para cada canal...
Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas,ya le falta menos,  (esto sería provisional hasta que le busque el gabinete que se merece).
Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, ya está casi listo para ponerlo en marcha ..
Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Hola, muy bonito rulfo 

Yo también decidí terminar de hacerlo funcionar y descubrí que en el PCB que diseñe he tenido una pista mal  lo correji y al fin esta funcionando, el sonido muy limpio nada de ruido en los parlantes, la fuente sin caida de tension +-20VDC a 1.6A por rama.
adjunto fotos 

Saludos..


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, ya lo puse en marcha y estuve un buen rato escuchando,  para mi es alucinante como suena, poca potencia, pero... de todo lo que tengo montado es de lo mejor, le conecté unos Pioneer que tengo, mañana les pondré unos bose que estaban guardados para la ocasion,  les he puesto los ventiladores soplando con una tensión de unos 5v, y el disipador no pasa de los 40 grados, el único cambio ha sido cambiar el disipador del lm 317 que alimenta los ventiladores, ya que recibe la tensión directa de la fuente, unos 19v dc, y por lo tanto se calentaba bastante..
Tenía un poco de ruido y al conectarle los rca para inyectarle el audio, desaparece, me imagino que es porque así se unifican todas las masas en ese punto, por seguridad también le puse debajo del tablero fusibles al primario de cada transformador  y a los dos secundarios de ambos...
Gracias y saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, lo he tenido unos 10m funcionando y ya que me disponia hacer un pequeño video, hay va un pequeño petardazo,, porqueee, con lo bien que i*b*a todo, alimento con 15ac, unos 19dc, el condensador es de 100uf/25v, ¿que piensan que ha podido pasar?
Corresponde a c12 o c6
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

O vino fallado , o polarizado al revés.

Filtro de fuente o desacople del Bias ?


----------



## rulfo

Polarizado al revés no creo que sea ya que estan puesto igual que el de la otra y según esquema ¿yfiltro de fuente o desacoples de bias que quiere decir? ¿fuente con poco filtraje  y desajuste en el bias?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Decime  cual es según el esquema !


----------



## rulfo

Sería el condensador c6


----------



## DOSMETROS

No te hagas problemas , capacitor de 25V no soportó 20V , malo , fallado , etc.


----------



## rulfo

Pues vaya... me imagino que habrá que mirar los demas
Componentes, al estallar lo mismo entro en corto...
Cual es la función de este condensador?
Ayudar al filtrar?
Gracias


----------



## Diego German

Hola rulfo, si.. efectivamente es un filtro, si entro en corto es probable que el fusible de esa rama este roto, no creo que otro componente se haya visto afectado, pero por la dudas revisa los transistores de potencia que no estén en corto, y comprueba bias y offset.

Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, resulta que he cambiado el condensador que me había explotado, ya le he puesto uno de 35v, le doy tension y la bombilla en serie que he utilizado (100w) se enciende un instante y se queda apagada, algo anda mal, en este ampli debe quedarse un poco encendida, miro tensión en el condendador y le llega cambiada la polaridad y ya estaba calentito, y la tensión a la salida de la fuente de alimentacion se viene abajo, se queda en unos pocos voltios, se les ocurre por donde mirar??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Condensador puesto al revés ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , lo capacitor electrolictico "C6" calientandose sin esplicación : o es de mala calidad (trucho chino) o hay una conponente "AC" sobre el , ahora para chequear eso es nesesario tener un osciloscopio en las manos y medir la tensión sobre el. (DC + AC)  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas,  pues al final después de llevar unas horitas con el tema parece ser que ya se ha solucionado, en un par de momentos funcionó bien y ya al ir haciendo pruebas me di cuenta que era la fuente que daba  problemas, y es que resulta que  los terminales faston que están soldados en la placa de la fuente de alimentacion en la zona donde se unen las tierras, justamente los dos que unían con los tap centrales del transformador no estaban bien soldados y estaban un poco sueltos, ya lo he soldado con un poco de Flux que es como mejor quedan y  ya no ha vuelto a dar problemas.
De errores de aprende...
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Estuve tratando de comparar los dos videos que has subido (este mismo y el del BBB13), pero no puedo llegar a opinar nada, por ahora, debido a algunas cosas para tener en cuenta:

1 - Empleando 6 ohmios, el BBB13 no opera adecuadamente dentro de su rango para el que ha sido concebido.

2 - A los 30 segundos del video del BBB13, has filmado el bafle izquierdo, el que claramente aparece con mayor contenido de agudos que el bafle derecho (aunque puede ser el tema musical utilizado para la prueba). En el video del JLH, el tema musical coincide igualmente a los 30 segundos aproximadamente, pero siendo filmado el bafle derecho (el que aparece con mayor contenido de medios que el bafle izquierdo). Si, personalmente, comparo a partir de los 30 segundos ambos videos, parece incluso que el BBB13 resulta con mayor balance tonal que el JLH y permite discriminar con bastante mayor claridad los distintos sonidos de la parte alta del espectro .

3 - Cuando al BBB13 se lo saca de su rango, el recorte es inevitable y evidente. Cuando al JLH se lo saca de su rango donde opere en clase A pura, no aparece recorte (hasta cierto punto) y la dist. es enmascarada por el mismo nivel presente, que es importante.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, Diego pienso que lo ideal será subir un video donde el BBB13 opere a 8ohm, y este último también a 8ohm, y controlar el tiempo de captura de cada altavoz para que sean exactamente igual, (error por mi parte), lo tengo en cuenta, cuando pueda lo vuelvo a subir.
Saludos


----------



## KompressoR

Buenas! Luego de haber leído religiosamente toodo el post. Me dispongo a evacuar algunas dudas. Estoy probando con el diseño original de Tecnicdeso aun en protoboard y bueno, no hace falta que tire más flores respecto a la calidad de la respuesta de amplificador.
Actualmente estoy utilizando solo dos transistores de salida 2N3055 con una alimentación de +-21VCC y una corriente de bias de 3.6A. Según estuve leyendo, esto es criminalmente asesino debido a que cada uno estaría disipando continuamente unos 75W pese a que el máximo es alrededor de 110W.  Mi pregunta es, si los puedo utilizar de esta forma considerando una adecuada disipación para mantenerlos contentos (lease abajo de los 70º). El principal motivo es que planeo hacer un equipo estéreo y el costo de estos cuatro 2n3055, bueno, digamos que me ha dolido en el alma... pensar en otros cuatro para el segundo modulo es . Tampoco los quiero matar, de ninguna manera.. 
La segunda duda es acerca de la alimentación, estoy bobinando el transformador, el cual tendrá unos 17 - 0 - 17 VCA. La tensión sobra al rectificarla, pero es porque tengo en mente regularle la salida para eliminar el riple sin la necesidad de un filtrado excesivo obteniendo unos +-19 o +-20VCC (más calorcito para el invierno). He aquí la cuestión, si me recomiendan un filtrado de unos 30 000 uF por rama o aun más como he visto en algunos proyectos finalizados. O por el contrario una fuente lineal con unos 3 tip 41 / 42 comandados por unos reguladores de 18 o 20V reduciendo el filtrado a unos 15 000 uf por rama. Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## miguelito26

Me interesaría saber dónde está la entrada de audio y la salida de audio en tu pcb, ya que no lo especificas en el que hiciste, gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Ubicá el capacitor C1, de un lado va a la base de Q1 y del otro al conector de entrada, es muy pero muy fácil ubicarlo, fijate en las fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es bastante obvio que la entrada es el terminal soldado a C1 y la salida a los colectores de Q1 y Q1A


----------



## Flucho300

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Esta ocasion les presento un simple pero curioso proyecto. Un amplificador de Clase A pura. Un proyecto no indicado para los que buscan su primer amplificador. El componente es económico, pero precisa de diseño en cuanto a la disipación de calor.
> 
> 
> Tras todo su desarrollo y puesta en marcha, suena perfectamente, pero tiene un consumo en reposo bastante exagerado.
> 
> El proyecto está diseñado para rendir aproximadamente 20W rms con +-20V. Les dejo el diagrama y si alguien se anima con el proyecto, que prepare una buena dosis de refrigeradores y una buena fuente capaz de mantener los 50W continuos aproximados que absorbe el amplificador en la versión mono, 1 canal.
> 
> En principio, vamos a analizar unas cuestiones básicas acerca de este amplificador:
> 
> _A. Amplificadores de clase A: un amplificador de potencia funciona en clase A cuando la tensión de polarización y la amplitud máxima de la señal de entrada poseen valores tales que hacen que la corriente de salida circule durante todo el período de la señal de entrada._
> 
> 
> _AMPLIFICADORES CLASE A:_
> 
> _Son aquellos amplificador cuyas etapas de potencia consumen corrientes altas y continuas de su fuente de alimentación, independientemente de si existe señal de audio o no. Esta amplificación presenta el inconveniente de generar una fuerte y constante emisión de calor. No obstante, los transistores de salida están siempre a una temperatura fija y sin alteraciones. En general, podemos afirmar que esta clase de amplificación es frecuente en circuitos de audio y en los equipos domésticos de gama alta, ya que proporcionan una calidad de sonido potente y de muy buena calidad. Resumiendo, los amplificador de clase A tienen mayor calidad de sonido, cuestan más y son menos prácticos, ya que despilfarran corriente y devuelven señales muy limpias. La clase A se refiere a una etapa de salida con una corriente de polarización mayor que la máxima corriente de salida que dan, de tal forma que los transistores de salida siempre están consumiendo corriente. La gran ventaja de la clase A es que es casi lineal, y en consecuencia la distorsión es menor. La gran desventaja de la clase A es que es poco eficiente, es decir que requiere un amplificador de clase A muy grande para dar 50 W, y ese amplificador usa mucha corriente y se pone a muy alta temperatura. Algunos amplificador de ‘’high-end’’ son clase A, pero la verdadera clase A solo está en quizás un 10% del pequeño mercado de “high-end” y en ninguno del mercado de gama media. Los amplificador de clase A a menudo consisten en un transistor de salida conectado al positivo de la fuente de alimentación y un transistor de corriente constante conectado de la salida al negativo de la fuente de alimentación. La señal del transistor de salida modula tanto el voltaje como la corriente de salida. Cuando no hay señal de entrada, la corriente de polarización constante fluye directamente del positivo de la fuente de alimentación al negativo, resultando que no hay corriente de salida, se gasta mucha corriente. Algunos amplificador de clase A más sofisticados tienen dos transistores de salida en configuración push-pull. _
> 
> Tras este cortar y pegar, ya que es información muy generica, les dejo el diagrama del circuito que nos ocupa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo que se puede observar, es bastante simple en su diseño.
> 
> Les dejo la PBC para los que os animeis a realizar el proyecto. Tiene una excelente respuesta, pero genera mucho calor.
> 
> Estamos desarrollando la curva de respuesta, consumos y rendimiento, en el proximo aporte publicaremos imagenes del proyecto, análisis y demo del funcionamiento.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos los foreros.


Hola tendrías la lista de componentes más detallado . Me gusto el esquema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Flucho300 dijo:


> Hola tendrías la lista de componentes más detallado . Me gusto el esquema


Otro mas...
Todos los componentes estan en el diagrama esquematico.
Con un papel, un lapiz y cinco minutos podes hacer un listado completo.
Luego le tomas una foto y lo subis para compartirlo con el foro.
Que te parece??


----------



## Flucho300

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otro mas...
> Todos los componentes estan en el diagrama esquematico.
> Con un papel, un lapiz y cinco minutos podes hacer un listado completo.
> Luego le tomas una foto y lo subis para compartirlo con el foro.
> Que te parece??


Hola . Disculpa mi ignorancia te preguntaba por los componentes por qué no se el valor de la resistencia{ 0R1} puede ser que sea de 0,1


----------



## Fogonazo

Flucho300 dijo:


> Hola . Disculpa mi ignorancia te preguntaba por los componentes por qué no se el valor de la resistencia{ 0R1} puede ser que sea de 0,1


Eso es correcto , _*100mΩ o 0,1Ω*_


----------



## Flucho300

fede_01 dijo:


> estimado tecnidesco me encamine a desarrolar un amplificador y elegi este por tener ya en dispòcicion muchos de los componentes que utiliza. mi duda es sobre el diagrama, en la parte de salida, esta un poco confuso los valores de las resistencias R 9; 10; 11; 12. por favor me ayudaria mucho si aclararas mi pequeña duda. luego te comento como me ha ido. muchas gracias.


Hola pudiste saber el valor de esas resistencia ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No son capaces de leer ?

Amplificador de clase A con 2n3055.


----------



## ionmas

Hola , me podrían informar la función del preset RV1 , y como utilizarlo , gracias.


----------



## ricardo777

Y si se le hace un circuito de corte de alimentación  mientras no hay señal, como si fuera un standby para el amplificador, así no consumiría el tiempo que no hay señal, bueno solo es una idea soy Electromaster de Venezuela y solo tengo 17 años y trabajo con esto de hace 5 años.


----------



## DJ T3

ricardo777 dijo:


> soy Electromaster de Venezuela


Es una presentacion, un spam de tu taller o de redes sociales, o ese es tu nombre? Porque no se coordina con tu nick.

El tema del apagado automatico en clase A, creo que perderias la estabilidad termica que desarrolla durante el normal funcionamiento, y quizas algun que otro cambio que se genera en el medio.
No se si ésto pueda perjudicar algo, pero es a tener en cuenta.

Me parece que si usas un clase A, no creo que quieras dejarlo enchufado todo el tiempo.

No se, es solo opinión


----------



## Arnold35

Este es un amplificador clase AB, funciona a semiciclos, pongan la corriente de reposo a 100 mAmps y funciona igual.


----------



## Arnold35

Arnold35 dijo:


> Este es un amplificador clase AB, funciona a semiciclos, pongan la corriente de reposo a 100 mAmps y funciona igual.


Perdon, es clase A Push Pull.


----------

